# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2019



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2019 às 11:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2019 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,
Apresento-vos a prima da Vera. 

Mais um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas, um reflexo do Inverno passado. A mínima foi de 8,4°C na Charneca e de 9,3°C em Corroios. Agora estão 18,1°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mar 2019 às 14:32)

Isto come;a a ficar critico..nao me lembro de um Fevereiro tao quente como este e Março começa quente novamente, nem as mínimas escapam. 
Por aqui nem desceu dos 10 graus durante a noite e agra ja nos 21ºC 
Chuva nada...começo a ficar preocupado com este Verão.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2019 às 16:23)

Boa tarde

Céu mais bonito hoje, vento fresco de NW.

16,4°C
74%
10 a 20 Km/h

As folhas novas das árvores não têm um aspecto viçoso. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2019 às 17:42)

Este 1º dia de Março, começou fresco, mas dpressa aqueceu, e ainda deu para andar de t-shirt, até por á hora de almoço, que foi quando começou o vento moderado a soprar.


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2019 às 19:22)

Boa Noite

1º dia de Primavera climatológica 

Ontem e hoje foram dias amenos com sol, vento moderado de N, nuvens médias e aumentos temporários de nebulosidade baixa nomeadamente no final da tarde.

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *8,1ºC *
Máxima: *17,8ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *9,0ºC *
Máxima: *18,1ºC *

T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: N / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2019 às 23:11)

Boa noite.
Já tenho os dados do dia de hoje.

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,2°C 
Mín: 8,4°C 
Rajada máxima: 31 km/h NNO 

Corroios 
Máx: 19,5°C 
Mín: 9,3°C 

Agora estão 13,2°C e céu limpo, mais quente que nos últimos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2019 às 23:57)

Morrinha agora, bem surpreendente a começar este Março. 

Dia sempre praticamente nublado, máxima a rondar os *19ºC*.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2019 às 00:19)

Parece brincadeira de carnaval mas vão caindo uns pingos aqui por Alenquer. O chão esta todo húmido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 13:41)

Este inicio de tarde segue com sol, céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco.
De t-shirt não se consegue permanecer durante muito á sombra.


----------



## Geopower (2 Mar 2019 às 18:13)

Dia de céu  muito nublado com abertas.  14.3°C. Vento moderado de N. Vista para oeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2019 às 18:49)

Esta manhã no treino.
Malveira da Serra, Cascais.

Primavera no seu esplendor precisamente na  encosta da serra que ardeu no passado Outubro 2018.



---
12 graus de momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 19:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã no treino.
> Malveira da Serra, Cascais.
> 
> Primavera no seu esplendor precisamente na  encosta da serra que ardeu no passado Outubro 2018.
> ...



Olha para um local que ardeu á cerca de 6 meses, agora com essa floração toda, nem parece que passou por lá o fogo, pelo menos já não se ve o negro, o que dá para ter uma vista bem melhor.
Entretanto as plantas autóctones também já devem de estar a rebentar.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 22:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã no treino.
> Malveira da Serra, Cascais.
> 
> Primavera no seu esplendor precisamente na  encosta da serra que ardeu no passado Outubro 2018.
> ...


Que flores são? Azedas (_Oxalis pes-caprae_)?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mar 2019 às 23:12)

Mais um belo dia de primavera por aqui, com algum vento ao fim da tarde.

Hoje fui até casa dos meus avós, na zona do Pinheiro de Loures. No quintal já está uma árvore completamente florida.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2019 às 02:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Que flores são? Azedas (_Oxalis pes-caprae_)?



Boas João, 
Sim são azedas, a paisagem já está assim algum tempo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2019 às 09:28)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com nevoeiro bastante denso, e parece-me que tão depressa não se vai dissipar.
Enquanto não vem a chuva pelo menos este nevoeiro, já ajuda a deixar alguma água no solo.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2019 às 19:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João,
> Sim são azedas, a paisagem já está assim algum tempo.


Pois... bonitas mas altamente invasoras 
Obrigado João


----------



## RStorm (3 Mar 2019 às 19:53)

Boa Noite

Março, Marçagão, de manhã inverno, de tarde verão  
Manhãs frescas e húmidas, seguidas de tardes amenas e soalheiras, com nuvens altas e alguma baixas no quadrante W.

Cá espero alguma chuvinha para a próxima madrugada 

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *11,9ºC *
Máxima: *19,8ºC *
*
Hoje: *

Mínima: *7,0ºC *
Máxima: *17,6ºC *

T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2019 às 20:19)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Março, Marçagão, de manhã inverno, de tarde verão
> Manhãs frescas e húmidas, seguidas de tardes amenas e soalheiras, com nuvens altas e alguma baixas no quadrante W.
> ...



É bem verdade hoje foi mais um desses dias em que se pode aplicar esse provérbio popular, pois eu quando acordei e vi que estava cerrado, nunca pensei que por volta das 10 horas, já se praticamente disspado.
E de tarde ainda aqueceu bem, que ainda andei bem de t-shirt.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2019 às 20:28)

Dia de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Extremos do dia:
17.3°C
13.2°C.
Neste momento 15.8°C.
Registo do poente a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2019 às 22:16)

Geopower disse:


> Dia de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
> Extremos do dia:
> 17.3°C
> 13.2°C.
> ...



Belas fotos que tens partilhado. 

Por acaso também andei pelo oeste, limite do concelho Mafra-Torres Vedras. A paisagem devia de estar mais verdejante, mas sem precipitação fica difícil... 
Vento moderado e temperaturas nos 17 graus.


----------



## remember (3 Mar 2019 às 23:29)

Boa noite,

O fim de semana voltou a aquecer, ontem passeio de manhã pela Póvoa na zona ribeirinha, o calor era tanto que tive que andar de t-shirt...

21.7°C de máxima ontem e mínima de 12.6°C.

Da parte da tarde passeio junto ao Barbas na Costa da Caparica, apesar de algum vento estava-se bem.

Hoje, máxima de 19.5°C e mínima de 8.4°C,  o dia começou com nevoeiro e bastante humidade, depois aqueceu.

Passeio de tarde pelo Cabo Espichel 















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mar 2019 às 01:35)

Ja chove fraco aqui a norte de Alenquer, primeiros aguaceiros deste evento..promete 
Edit: segundo radar entre Leiria em Coimbra parece estar a chover algo já mais consistente.


----------



## remember (4 Mar 2019 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 12.9°C, de momento já a aquecer bem, mas ainda com humidade alta devido à chuvinha da madrugada.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2019 às 15:07)

Boa tarde

Depois de alguns chuviscos pela madrugada mantém-se céu parcialmente nublado a 3/8 com cirrus e cumulus humilis ou mediocris. 
Movimento de SW.

Vento fraco de Sul, até 15 Km/h mas com longos períodos < 5 Km/h.
17,6°C
56%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (4 Mar 2019 às 16:03)

Boa tarde, esta madrugada, caiu 1,3mm vá lá, agora estão 19ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2019 às 16:55)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uns aguaceiros que caíram logo ao inicio da madrugada, o dia está a ser marcado por céu nebulado.
1.52 mm de acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2019 às 17:51)

A1 Santa Iria 

15,4°C
64%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

Monsanto 
14,4°C
72%
Calma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Mar 2019 às 18:49)

Boa tarde,

Treino de hoje com algum vento e bastantes nuvens. 

Agora, 16.3°C, 68% de HR e vento fraco.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2019 às 19:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade hoje foi mais um desses dias em que se pode aplicar esse provérbio popular, pois eu quando acordei e vi que estava cerrado, nunca pensei que por volta das 10 horas, já se praticamente disspado.
> E de tarde ainda aqueceu bem, que ainda andei bem de t-shirt.


Este provérbio é infalível, poucas foram vezes em que eu o vi falhar, apenas num só dia apanha-se com os restos do inverno e sente-se os primeiros calores.
Apesar do vento e das temperaturas não serem tão altas, o sol tem estado bem forte, por exemplo ontem apanhei uma queimadura na cara e nem estive bastante tempo ao sol...


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2019 às 19:54)

Boa Noite

A frente desta madrugada rendeu *0,6 mm*, dentro do previsto. 
De resto, o dia foi ameno com vento fraco de SW e céu pouco nublado, tornando-se encoberto agora no final da tarde. 
Amanhã promete 

Extremos de hoje: 

Mínima: *13,1ºC *
Máxima: *18,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2019 às 20:43)

RStorm disse:


> Este provérbio é infalível, poucas foram vezes em que eu o vi falhar, apenas num só dia apanha-se com os restos do inverno e sente-se os primeiros calores.
> Apesar do vento e das temperaturas não serem tão altas, o sol tem estado bem forte, por exemplo ontem apanhei uma queimadura na cara e nem estive bastante tempo ao sol...



Pois, hoje mesmo com o céu nublado, ainda deu para andar de t-shirt durante a manhã.
De facto as temperaturas tem estado na ordem dos 25ºC, o que para o inicio de março, não costuma ser muito nornal, o que faz também com que apareça logo as primeiras queimaduras na cara, principalmente em pessoas mais brancas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> De facto as temperaturas tem estado na ordem dos 25ºC, o que para o inicio de março, não costuma ser muito nornal, o que faz também com que apareça logo as primeiras queimaduras na cara, principalmente em pessoas mais brancas.



Têm estado na ordem dos 25 ºC ? Em que dia ?

Note-se também que temperatura não é sinónimo de queimadura por si só. O índice UV é mais esclarecedor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2019 às 22:05)

O dia de hoje, pelo concelho de Alenquer, foi ameno, com máxima a rondar 18 ºC e menos de 2 mm de precipitação acumulada.

A manhã e tarde foram repletas da presença de stratocumulus, com precipitação a ocorrer apenas durante a madrugada.

A tarde reservou um pouco menos nebulosidade e a subida da base das nuvens, com o aquecimento da superfície do solo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mar 2019 às 23:19)

Boa noite pessoal,

E ao fim de 20 dias, lá choveu alguma coisa! 
1.5 mm durante a madrugada, e um resto de dia ameno , com uma máxima de 20.9 °c, com vento praticamente nulo o dia todo! Vamos lá ver então o que os dias de amanhã e quarta-feira no trazem! Já tivemos nas previsões 60mm , 40mm, e agora andamos na casa dos 10/15mm, depois no fim fazemos as contas! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mar 2019 às 23:22)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O fim de semana voltou a aquecer, ontem passeio de manhã pela Póvoa na zona ribeirinha, o calor era tanto que tive que andar de t-shirt...
> 
> ...


Aqui tão pertinho, e nem disseste nada para bebermos um café! Belíssimas fotos, adoro o Cabo Espichel 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Mar 2019 às 23:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aqui tão pertinho, e nem disseste nada para bebermos um café! Belíssimas fotos, adoro o Cabo Espichel
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


É verdade, também adoro aquele local, muitas recordações de passeios de infância por lá  Fotos nada comparáveis com as que nos brindas, mas é o que se arranja, nem me lembrei de levar a máquina. Há-de haver outras oportunidades 

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (4 Mar 2019 às 23:36)

Entrecampos, comeca a cair umas pingas grossas


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2019 às 23:43)

Boas,

13,0 graus
2,6 mm acumulados.

Em princípio vai chover bem, vamos ver.
-----

@João Pedro olha aqui outra perspectiva,  encostas carregadas de azedas.
Foto tirada hoje.
Nem imaginam o vento que faz neste sitio, muitas vezes é muito difícil descer de bicicleta, há vendaval brutal que desce a serra, é um fenómeno incrível de vento.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 12:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 13,0 graus
> 2,6 mm acumulados.
> ...


Capacidade de colonização impressionante... é outra daquelas em que já não há nada a fazer... o que vale é que para quem não sabe é bonito...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2019 às 12:06)

remember disse:


> É verdade, também adoro aquele local, muitas recordações de passeios de infância por lá  Fotos nada comparáveis com as que nos brindas, mas é o que se arranja, nem me lembrei de levar a máquina. Há-de haver outras oportunidades
> 
> Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


A diferença das minhas para as tuas está apenas no equipamento my friendDa próxima ver se dizes alguma coisa, o tal jantar contínua de pé 

----------------------

Por aqui já vai chovendo bem, fruto do pré-frontal! Não esperava tanta precipitação tão cedo 
4.3mm





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2019 às 12:57)

vai chuviscando


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2019 às 12:59)

vai pingando por aqui...ceu bem escuro 17'c


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2019 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue nublado com vento fraco de SW e de vez em quando caiem uns chuviscos dispersos, sem acumulação.
Vamos ver como correm as próximas horas  

T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 82%
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2019 às 13:21)

Por aqui vai caíndo uns aguaceiros fracos desde as 10 da manhã, pelo menos esta chuva que virá a cair vai ser muito benéfica, pois o solo, já apresentava sinais de alguma secura.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 15:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 13,0 graus
> 2,6 mm acumulados.
> ...


Exacto, nesta descida e curva que rodeia o Cabeço do Vento a intensidade é notável. Experimentei-a muitas vezes a descer a pé e tinha cuidado de não ser empurrado para a estrada. Também depois na recta que antecede   a Malveira. 

Na Póvoa esta manhã houve períodos de vento intenso e alguma chuva fraca, molhou o chão mas já secou quase tudo. Vento SSW moderado, com rajadas fortes, 20 a 25 Km/h e rajadas superiores mas não mais que 35 Km/h.

17,4°C
76%

O movimento e a modificação das nuvens é muito rápido. Houve um vislumbre de altostratus undulatus mas pouco significativo.
O sol aparece de vez em quando.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2019 às 16:10)

Desde o inicio da tarde que o vento moderado se faz sentir.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Mar 2019 às 16:59)

Boa tarde, por aqui já acumulou 2mm, veremos o que nos espera para a noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2019 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, nesta descida e curva que rodeia o Cabeço do Vento a intensidade é notável. Experimentei-a muitas vezes a descer a pé e tinha cuidado de não ser empurrado para a estrada. Também depois na recta que antecede   a Malveira.
> 
> Na Póvoa esta manhã houve períodos de vento intenso e alguma chuva fraca, molhou o chão mas já secou quase tudo. Vento SSW moderado, com rajadas fortes, 20 a 25 Km/h e rajadas superiores mas não mais que 35 Km/h.
> 
> ...



Isso mesmo, são as 2 piores troços da n247 em termos de vento. O outro que falas é ainda mais extremo, há pessoal que devia assistir tal vento, eu que sou de cá embora habituado faz alguma confusão tamanha violência. Nessa zona até eucaliptos  de grande porte estão tortos do vento, mais difícil que os habituais pinheiros. Ai uma estação ali...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2019 às 19:09)

Dia de Carnaval de Inverno, fresco e muito vento, junto ao Tejo na Expo com rajadas de que está algo a chegar. Desconfortável.

Aguardamos a frente fria.


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 19:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A diferença das minhas para as tuas está apenas no equipamento my friendDa próxima ver se dizes alguma coisa, o tal jantar contínua de pé
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...


Temos que ver isso então  

Hoje aventurei-me a passear no parque Ribeirinho da Póvoa da parte da tarde, em alguns locais o vento era desconfortável.
Algumas abertas da parte da tarde, mas logo começou a escurecer de novo, com algumas nuvens a fazer lembrar as mesmas da tempestade Leslie.

Até agora 1.6mm, e vento fraco de Sul, rajada máxima de 24km/h

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 20:08)

Miradouro da Salvação 

15,7°C
81%

Vento inconstante SSW, 10 a 35 Km/h

Aviões passam em rota de aterragem na Portela muito baixos, velocidade das nuvens é cerca de um terço da velocidade absoluta da aeronave.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2019 às 20:13)

O vento está de novo a aumentar de intensidade, e na rua sente-se algum frio.
A chuva deve estar quase a chegar.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 21:09)

De Nazaré à Figueira, primeiro troço de costa a receber precipitação já associada à frente oclusa que precede a frente fria, mais activa:


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2019 às 21:32)

um momento mais moderado, estou com aquela tirinha fina que vai desde o norte setubal


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 21:46)

Arco a SW do Cabo Raso, bom prenúncio de rega para Sintra:


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2019 às 21:52)

chove bem  aquela tirinha fina a descarregar bem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2019 às 21:56)

Ventania lá fora, já não o ouvia assobiar assim à muito tempo! Rajadas acima dos 50Km'h! Velocidade média à volta dos 30km'h! PA em descida, pelo radar a precipitação mais intensa vai chegar mais cedo! Gosto tanto de ouvir este ambiente lá fora, e estar no aconchego do larAcumulado de 4.5mm até ao momento, todo praticamente feito durante a manhã!

15.7°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2019 às 22:19)

Chove bem, finalmente!!


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Mar 2019 às 22:22)

Que saudades que já tinha destas noites! Ouvir a chuva e o vento.. pena ser um fenómeno cada vez mais raro 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 22:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove bem, finalmente!!



Boa linha no radar, em cima de Cascais/Sintra:







E outra sobre Coruche.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2019 às 22:32)

Rendeu 4 mm, os primeiros mm  do dia.
Está  algum vento mas nada de extraordinário, rajada máxima de apenas 57 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2019 às 22:32)

Agora, novamente na Charneca, no momento em que se aproxima-se a superfície frontal fria. Parece que vai render bem, visto que um eco amarelo/vermelho no radar dirige-se exatamente para a minha zona. O vento está muito forte, com uma média atual de 36 km/h e rajadas de 52 km/h.

Para já, o acumulado segue nos 0,5 mm, isto devido à pré-frontal que atingiu a zona por volta das 7:00.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2019 às 22:40)

A chuva chegou finalmente aqui. Vamos ver quanto tempo dura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2019 às 22:44)

Ventania a aumentar com a aproximação da frente.

Edit: Já passou o mais intenso, nem houve grandes rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 22:44)

Vai chover bem em Lisboa... (ainda seco na Póvoa):


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2019 às 22:47)

Neste momento estou no meio das 2 linhas de instabilidade, o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada, mas ainda não chove.


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

Agora sim, já acelera, deve estar perto...
Pressão continua a descer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2019 às 22:51)

Chove bem aqui em Alenquer, grande carga agora


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2019 às 22:52)

remember disse:


> Agora sim, já acelera, deve estar perto...
> Pressão continua a descer.
> 
> 
> ...


Está quase quase aí!  Está a dar na cabeça do @Tonton agora


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 22:55)

Já caí forte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (5 Mar 2019 às 22:56)

grande chuvada agora em Entrecampos


----------



## AJJ (5 Mar 2019 às 22:57)

Vento do nada aumentou de intensidade e a carga de agua tambem. 

Isto vem tudo de Madrid ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2019 às 22:59)

Finalmente já chove bem! Vento a aumentar...


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 23:00)

Começou a chover na Póvoa (Casal da Serra), ainda não é forte:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2019 às 23:02)

Decidi tirar a máquina do pó e testar a gravação à noite e com zoom, obviamente atrás de uma janela se não entrava tudo pela cozinha, e com os candeeiros a servirem de luz. A janela depois começou a enbaciar como é normal.


Apanhei a parte mais intensa da frente nos *0:40 segundos*, creio que tenha sido uns segundos de eco laranja.
Ainda chove!


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> Começou a chover na Póvoa (Casal da Serra), ainda não é forte:


Por cá foi, mas de pouca dura... Era um barulho ensurdecedor nos estores, tal não era a força da chuva e do vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2019 às 23:03)

Que vendaval, coisa rara por cá! Rajada máxima de 62km'h, mas com velocidade constante de 40km'h! Ainda não chove, mas já falta pouco! Vamos lá ver então o que isto vai render! Já tinha saudades disto  









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (5 Mar 2019 às 23:04)

Estrada já começa a formar lençois de agua

Edit: A carga de agua continua a aumentar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2019 às 23:13)

Já chove, mas é o vento que é rei e senhor por cá! Rajada de 71km'h mesmo agora! Muito pouco habitual por estas bandas! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2019 às 23:13)

Que barulho lá fora! Chuva e vento forte... condições de condução difíceis!


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 23:14)

Agora, tudo mais calmo, mas o acumulado passou de 1.6mm para 4.4mm





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 23:16)

remember disse:


> Por cá foi, mas de pouca dura... Era um barulho ensurdecedor nos estores, tal não era a força da chuva e do vento.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk





AJJ disse:


> Estrada já começa a formar lençois de agua
> 
> Edit: A carga de agua continua a aumentar



Maior intensidade numa linha de Lisboa a Alenquer, com alguns lapsos como aqui na Póvoa alta...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Mar 2019 às 23:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Agora, novamente na Charneca, no momento em que se aproxima-se a superfície frontal fria. Parece que vai render bem, visto que um eco amarelo/vermelho no radar dirige-se exatamente para a minha zona. O vento está muito forte, com uma média atual de 36 km/h e rajadas de 52 km/h.
> 
> Para já, o acumulado segue nos 0,5 mm, isto devido à pré-frontal que atingiu a zona por volta das 7:00.



Desengana-te, esse eco amarelo está precisamente por cima da charneca de caparica, não chegou a tocar por aqui...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2019 às 23:21)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Desengana-te, esse eco amarelo está precisamente por cima da charneca de caparica, não chegou a tocar por aqui...


Só agora é que eu vi. Passou ao lado. 
No entanto, vêm aí outros ecos amarelos que parecem vir para aqui. 

Edit: 0,7 mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 23:21)

Mais uma linha a formar-se, agora talvez atinja a península de Setúbal, e a chegar mais a norte a Santarém e Coimbra:


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2019 às 23:24)

ja enfraqueceu por aqui...


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mar 2019 às 23:26)

Chove torrencialmente em Coimbra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2019 às 23:27)

A linha de instabilidade a entrar em Lisboa.

Imagens de radar do IPMA das 21:00 às 23:00.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mar 2019 às 23:32)

9,1mm acumulados em poucos minutos. 10,9mm no total do dia.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2019 às 23:33)

Ah, isto sim é inverno 

Por Coimbra, chuva certinha, moderada a forte, puxada a vento


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 23:36)

Impressionante a descida da temperatura em tão pouco tempo, acumulado continua a subir, nada mau 5.4mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 23:44)

E continua a subir, o vento acalmou bastante. Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2019 às 23:46)

Frente quase a chegar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

Curiosamente, a frente parece ter-se quebrado ao largo de Lisboa. Uma parte foi para Norte e outra parece estar a vir para aqui. O vento diminuiu e o acumulado continua nos 0,7 mm.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 23:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Frente quase a chegar:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> Curiosamente, a frente parece ter-se quebrado ao largo de Lisboa. Uma parte foi para Norte e outra parece estar a vir para aqui. O vento diminuiu e o acumulado continua nos 0,7 mm.



Assim parece, e aquela zona da boca do Tejo costuma potenciar a convecção, vai a caminho da Caparica:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2019 às 23:51)

Já chove, e bem!  0,7 mm.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Mar 2019 às 23:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só agora é que eu vi. Passou ao lado.
> No entanto, vêm aí outros ecos amarelos que parecem vir para aqui.
> 
> Edit: 0,7 mm acumulados.



Agora chove bem, já chegou


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2019 às 23:54)

A luz deu sinal por aqui agora.

Continua a chuva intensa com vento pontualmente forte.


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2019 às 23:57)

StormRic disse:


> Assim parece, e aquela zona da boca do Tejo costuma potenciar a convecção, vai a caminho da Caparica:


Quem diria, não esperava tanto antes da meia-noite.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2019 às 23:57)

Curiosamente, a extensão vertical dos ecos de radar não vai além dos 8 Km; não há qualquer actividade eléctrica.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 00:02)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Agora chove bem, já chegou



A Caparica a receber bons ecos amarelos, e parece haver uma segunda linha a formar-se atrás desta, a frente vai atingindo progressivamente mais a sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2019 às 00:02)

StormRic disse:


> Curiosamente, a extensão vertical dos ecos de radar não vai além dos 8 Km; não há qualquer actividade eléctrica.




O típico de uma frente fria. Trovoada só nos pós-frontal.

Por aqui tanto a chuva como o vento acalmaram. Uma breve pausa antes da segunda ronda.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 00:05)

Mais para Lisboa, uma boa rega em Monsanto agora:


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2019 às 00:07)

chove bem aqui novamente, com vento a puxar


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2019 às 00:07)

chuva muito forte


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2019 às 00:08)

Ontem o acumulado ficou pelos 2,5 mm. Parece que uma nova linha se está a aproximar novamente daqui.
Nos últimos 6 minutos o acumulado foi de 0,8 mm, o que faz com que o evento até agora tenha rendido 3,3 mm. Menos do que eu esperava.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2019 às 05:26)

Grande chuvada, já dura há mais de 5 minutos e continua com toda a força


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2019 às 07:56)

Mas que dilúvio vem a ser este?? Choveu bastante, mas não estava à espera disto. 
Caíram 2,5 mm ontem e 23,6 mm hoje, sendo que 0,5 mm foram da pré-frontal, 22,1 mm da frontal fria e 3,5 mm da pós-frontal. Ainda ouvi, na pós-frontal, trovões muito ao longe. 
Agora parece que, pelo radar, não vem muito mais chuva. Está é muito vento, e a pressão atmosférica teve um mínimo de 995,6 hpa. Estão 12,9ºC lá fora e céu nublado.

Edit 1: Mais um aguaceiro forte com trovoada, mas que durou pouco. 24,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## manganao (6 Mar 2019 às 08:08)

Bem o radar do ipma está bem composto não estava à espera disto tudo


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 08:21)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui tem chovido muito toda a noite, mas especialmente já pela manhã... que grande rega!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia, vai chovendo de forma moderada por aqui, o vento ha pouco ainda teve uma rajada ou outra maior mas nada de especial.


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2019 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

Essa menina foi bem agressiva está um frio lá fora, agora sim um dia de inverno, pelo menos a noite foi, com esta linha mais agressiva e pelo menos que tenha dado conta, houve outra depois das 7.

Até esta linha surgir apenas tinha 5mm da madrugada, foi um autêntico "boom" no acumulado.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (6 Mar 2019 às 08:37)

Abrantes - 13mm no total do evento até as 08h00,

Entretanto vão caindo mais uns aguaceiros.


----------



## fhff (6 Mar 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia,  Ainda não consegui ver o acumulado,  mas por Sintra choveu bastante e com muito vento. Pelas 5H00, caiu a maior chuvada, tocada a vento muito forte. Continua a chover e  a soprar bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2019 às 08:42)

Boas

9 mm ontem
10 mm hoje

Hoje sim, bastante vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 08:45)

Aqui já está bem mais calmo, chove moderado.

Edit: Está a escurecer o tempo e aumenta outra vez a chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2019 às 09:21)

Bom dia,
Ontem ás 23:30, foi quando caiu uma grande chuvada torrencial, durante uns 5 minutos.
A madrugada e inicio desta manhã tem sido marcadas por vento forte, e períodos de aguaceiros.
No distrito de Santarém já existem algumas ocorrencias de quedas de árvores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 09:35)

Esteve quase a parar de chover mas volta a aumentar para chuva moderada a forte e aumenta o vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2019 às 09:56)

O acumulado de hoje acabou subiu para 24,6 mm, devido a um aguaceiro forte mas de pouca duração. 
Pelo radar parece que vem mais um aguaceiro pós-frontal. 

Edit: Voltou a chover.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mar 2019 às 09:57)

Bom dia pessoal,

Noite invernal por cá como à muito não se via! Não tanto pela chuva, mas mais pelo vento! No caminho para o trabalho vi algumas árvores caídas, e umas literalmente partida pelo meio,não sei o que se passou ali   Como estava a chover muito não tirei fotos, mais logo vou tentar passar por lá! Vento moderado a forte constante a partir das 18H com rajadas constantes de 40 a 50km,h , e uma máxima de 71km,h! Foi significativo para uma zona que não está muito habituada a eventos de vento assim predominante de SSE! Agora o sol já vai aparecendo , com possibilidade de aguaceiros, e o evento rendeu até ao momento 20mm  Ou seja dentro do modelado! 

Dia 4 (Segunda-feira) - 1.5mm
Dia 5 (Terça -feira) - 4.8mm
Dia 6 (Quarta-feira) - 13.7mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 10:02)

E agora finalmente sol depois de tanta chuva... mas ainda vem mais de certeza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 10:40)

Chuva forte outra vez...  grande carga de água!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2019 às 10:57)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado por vento moderado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2019 às 11:27)

Bom dia, 

Depois de uma noite invernal e com muita chuva, veio o Sol, mas ainda incerto. 
O acumulado ficou pelos 24,6 mm, depois de um outro aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração. Isso dá um total para o evento de 27,1 mm, ou 53% do normal para o mês de março. 

Por agora estão 14,7°C e céu pouco nublado. Borrifou à 5 minutos em Corroios, mas não foi nada de especial.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2019 às 11:35)

Até ao momento, rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram 1 ocorrência relativo à queda de árvore.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 11:42)

Aqui está a entrar o pós-frontal com aguaceiro forte e vento a meter respeito!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2019 às 11:44)

Em 24h, a estação Lisboa (G. Coutinho) acumulou 25,7mm, dentro do previsto segundo as cartas do ARPEGE que postei aqui, onde indicavam acumulados entre os 20 e os 30mm.

Acho estranho ter vindo um aguaceiro bem forte por volta das 05:30 e às 06h a estação não mostrar qualquer acumulação.

Aqui fica um gif das imagens de radar do IPMA entre as 05h e as 06h. A estação Lisboa (G. Coutinho) está assinalada a vermelho, é claramente visível que foi atingida pela célula, e não registou nenhum valor de precipitação.


----------



## RStorm (6 Mar 2019 às 12:08)

Bom dia
Finalmente uma noite de inverno  Chuva moderada a forte e puxada a rajadas de vento durante toda a noite
O acumulado de hoje segue nos *13,2 mm*. Ontem não acumulou nada apesar de terem ocorrido alguns chuviscos. 
Agora sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento forte de NW. 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *12,4ºC *
Máxima: *19,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *11,5ºC *
T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: NW / 24,8 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 13:13)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada e manhã, com rajadas a abanar bem as janelas. 

13,3°C
56%

Vento ainda entre os 20 e 40 Km/h, rajadas curtas e violentas.

Aguaceiros na A1 agora.
Cumulus apenas e abertas longas. Neblina.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 13:30)

Está assim em Santa Apolónia.
Rajadas e aguaceiros fracos. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2019 às 13:41)

*29mm* acumulado, tive rajada *51km/h* agora


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2019 às 13:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho estranho ter vindo um aguaceiro bem forte por volta das 05:30 e às 06h a estação não mostrar qualquer acumulação.
> 
> Aqui fica um gif das imagens de radar do IPMA entre as 05h e as 06h. A estação Lisboa (G. Coutinho) está assinalada a vermelho, é claramente visível que foi atingida pela célula, e não registou nenhum valor de precipitação.


As imagens de radar já por si têm um desfasamento natural, quanto mais as imagens do radar dinâmico que dependem do sistema de coordenadas do mapa de fundo. É possível que tenha sido um pouco mais a Norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 14:10)

Mais um aguaceiro forte neste momento!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2019 às 14:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte neste momento!



Deste lado apenas caiu um aguaceiro mais intenso durante a manhã, mas de resto tem sido o vento moderado a forte que continua a soprar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 14:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Deste lado apenas caiu um aguaceiro mais intenso durante a manhã, mas de resto tem sido o vento moderado a forte que continua a soprar.


Aqui tem chovido bem, mesmo no pós-frontal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2019 às 14:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui tem chovido bem, mesmo no pós-frontal...



Está a chegar neste momento, o céu está a ficar bastante escuro, e começa a cair uns agauceiros moderados.
Hoje não é fácil estar na rua, devido ao vento forte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2019 às 14:50)

Por aqui o acumulado desde a meia-noite segue nos 24,9 mm, depois de mais um aguaceiro forte de curta duração. O acumulado deste evento vai nos 27,4 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2019 às 15:10)

este pos frontal não esta a ser nada de especial por aqui...mas choveu bem sobre a madrugada.
Vamos ver amanha..


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2019 às 15:31)

aguaceiro


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mar 2019 às 15:34)

Aguaceiro forte por Azeitão neste momento! Acumulado a subir para os 15mm , 13ºc e vento moderado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 15:39)

Lá se foi a TV! Aguaceiro torrencial agora, o mais forte do dia...


----------



## srr (6 Mar 2019 às 15:43)

Abrantes - soma 17mm  nas ultimas 24H, ( melhor que nada, mas precisa se de muito mais )


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2019 às 16:16)

<Aguaceiros fortes agora junto a serra montejunto!


----------



## TekClub (6 Mar 2019 às 17:38)

Por aqui não chove mas já se ouve trovoada perto...


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 17:44)

Aguaceiros prolongados na Baixa 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2019 às 17:49)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, desta vez mais duradouro, passou por aqui. O acumulado diário subiu para os 25,9 mm e o acumulado deste evento vai nos 28,4 mm.  
Choveu até há 1 minuto ou 2, agora parece ter parado. 

O mês segue com 29,5 mm, cerca de 57% do normal de precipitação para o mês de março, aqui para a minha zona.


----------



## meko60 (6 Mar 2019 às 17:50)

Boa tarde.
De há pouco...


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 17:53)

Alcântara 
13,4°C
68%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2019 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

Depois de várias ameaças, voltou a chover na Póvoa, posso dizer que me safei de boa 

Fotos do treino de hoje:

A da primeira foto devia estar a descarregar bem.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 18:13)

Algés a Carcavelos 


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

Carcavelos

18 Km/h NW
14,2°C
68%
Ondulação 3 m.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2019 às 18:44)

em Coruche vista do castelo a meio da tarde


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 18:45)

Mais Carcavelos

13,8°C
68%
12Km/h NW

Serra de Sintra descoberta

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2019 às 19:01)

depois já lá em baixo na vila de Coruche apanhei esta


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (6 Mar 2019 às 19:05)

Boa noite, mas que grande madrugada esta hoje, muita chuva e vento e ainda ouvi um trovão, e o acumulado do dia hoje foi de uns incríveis 46mm, não esperava tanto, todas as linhas de instabilidade vinham cá ter.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2019 às 19:13)

Aguaceiro a passar em Carcavelos














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2019 às 21:32)

Boas,

Resumo diário. 

Minima: 10,3 graus
Máxima: 14,2 graus
Precipitação: 12 mm
Rajada máxima: 85 km/h


É uma pena os dias de precipitação não continuarem mês dentro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2019 às 22:12)

Dia bem fresco a la pós frontais, muito vento e desconforto.

Ontem tivemos* 9,7 mm,* hoje passou dos *16 mm* e a estação não atualizou mais desde o meio do dia.

Mínima a ser feita agora, ainda 9,6ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2019 às 23:23)

Boa noite, 
Já tenho o resumo do dia de hoje. Foi um dia bastante longo, com uma superfície frontal, aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de trovoada e ventos fortes. 
O acumulado total foi de 25,9 mm e o acumulado mensal segue nos 29,7 mm, cerca de 58% do normal para o mês de março. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 15,6°C
Mín: 10,2°C 
Prec: 25,9 mm 
Rajada máxima: 51 km/h 

Corroios
Máx: 15,9°C 
Mín: 11,3°C

Agora estão 10,2°C e céu limpo. Amanhã regressa a chuva e depois logo veremos no que dá.


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2019 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

mínima de 9ºC, ainda caiu qualquer coisa durante a madrugada 0.2mm
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje, a tarde deve trazer chuvinha!

26.8mm no total do evento até agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2019 às 09:49)

Não sei se já é a frente fria, mas está uma linha de instabilidade a chegar à costa norte e centro... a norte com ecos amarelos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2019 às 10:41)

Aqui já está a ficar bastante escuro...


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia

O pós-frontal de ontem ainda trouxe alguns aguaceiros ao final da tarde, que elevaram o acumulado total para *13,8 mm*.
Hoje, o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, mas agora já está bastante nublado. A ver quanto rende a tarde 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *10,4ºC *(batida antes da meia-noite)
Máxima: *14,9ºC *
Acumulado: *13,8 mm*

T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 52%
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2019 às 12:04)

Aqui já chove moderado...

Edit: Chove bem!


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2019 às 12:08)

Já chove fraco


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2019 às 12:22)

cai uns pingos por aqui, mas céu muito nublado..temperatura algo mais baixa hoje, 14ºC. É de aproveitar a chuva, pois cá me parece que vamos ter que esperar muito tempo ate ver chover outra vez....


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2019 às 13:32)

Chove be m agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2019 às 13:39)

E depois de uma manhã que começou logo com sol, e ainda fiquei a pensar que vinha lá um bom dia, afinal enganei-me, pois o tempo mudou radicalmente no decorrer da manhã, e agora o céu está já bem escuro, algum frio e vento moderado, e começa também a cair uns aguaceiros.


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2019 às 13:48)

Boa tarde,

Começou a chover à minutos, por acaso também estava a pensar no mesmo, vi o dia tão calmo e o radar acusava algo, mas chover nada...

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (7 Mar 2019 às 14:16)

Chove copiosamente pelo litoral sintrense.


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2019 às 14:20)

Escureceu bastante nos últimos minutos, parece que vai cair em força.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2019 às 14:20)

aqui chegou a frente há 5min, vai chovendo bem


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2019 às 14:45)

Sigo com chuva certinha desde as 13:30, esta água é boa, para referescar bem os solos.
Acumulado de 3.05 mm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2019 às 14:48)

teve uma pausa de uns minutos e volta a chover moderado


----------



## srr (7 Mar 2019 às 14:50)

ABRANTES ;

Frente vem "moribunda", chove fraco e não espero mais que isto.

Rende até esta  hora 2mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2019 às 15:18)

Chuva torrencial na última hora, poças já estão tipo lagos


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2019 às 15:19)

Chuva fraca a moderada, com períodos por vezes intensos.
O acumulado segue nos *1,8 mm*. 

T. Atual: *12,9ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## AJJ (7 Mar 2019 às 15:23)

Chuva moderada com periodos mais intensos de vez em quando. 

Lençóis de agua na estrada. 

Entrecampos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mar 2019 às 15:26)

Por aqui ao final de muitas tentativas, lá começou a chover agora! Vamos lá ver o que isto rende  Está fresquinho, *12.7ºc* , e com o wind chill a fazer se sentir bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2019 às 15:36)

Não esperava esta boa chuvinha, que já dura á quase 2 horas.
5 mm, até ao momento.


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2019 às 15:43)

Desde há cerca de 3 horas que chove moderada e, muitas vezes, intensamente por aqui.
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo está em baixo, mas, aqui mais perto, há esta outra em Rio de Mouro:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2019 às 15:51)

Por aqui já deve ter perto dos 20 mm, mesmo muita chuva, bermas completamente inundadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mar 2019 às 15:54)

Tonton disse:


> Desde há cerca de 3 horas que chove moderada e, muitas vezes, intensamente por aqui.
> A estação do Belas Clube de Campo está em baixo, mas, aqui mais perto, há esta outra em Rio de Mouro:



Excelente acumulado , em relação ao que tinha sido previsto pelo modelos , assim dá gosto


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2019 às 15:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui já deve ter perto dos 20 mm, mesmo muita chuva, bermas completamente inundadas.



Um bom acumulado, o que já não é nada mau, pelo menos nem que seja para deixar mais alguma humidade nos solos.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2019 às 16:35)

chuvisca, é o fim dela


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2019 às 16:35)

Bem razoável a "rega" na zona de Lisboa, bastante acima do previsto pelos modelos. 
Pelas observações horárias até agora, deverá andar nos 10-15mm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2019 às 16:43)

uma chuva moderada agora ainda no final


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mar 2019 às 16:54)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a frente rendeu bem menos do que eu estava à espera. 4,8 mm foi o acumulado total da passagem da frente.
O acumulado mensal segue nos 34,5 mm. 
Agora está céu nublado e 12,9°C. 

Os próximos dias serão de tempo anticiclónico, pelo menos até dia 17. Depois de dia 17 é provável que venha alguma chuva.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2019 às 17:04)

Parou de chover e o céu começou a clarear. O acumulado ficou-se pelos *7,2 mm*, o que já não é mau. 

T. Atual: *12,1ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mar 2019 às 17:21)

Passou a frente,* 5.1mm* de acumulado, o que prefaz *25.1mm* de total do evento de precipitação dos últimos dias! Boa rega, o problema é a fraca probabilidade de termos precipitação nos próximos 10 dias!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2019 às 17:21)

Aqui também já parou de chover, por volta das 16:30, as valas começam agora a debitar alguma água barrenta, que os terrenos vão libertando.
O acumulado superou os 8 mm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2019 às 17:33)

já faz sol agora, acumulado foi *7.1mm*


----------



## AMFC (7 Mar 2019 às 17:55)

Fruto da precipitação muito acima do previsto, o Jamor (sra. da Rocha) apresenta um bom caudal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2019 às 18:45)

AMFC disse:


> Fruto da precipitação muito acima do previsto, o Jamor (sra. da Rocha) apresenta um bom caudal.



O mesmo rio, em Queluz junto à estação e antes da ribeira de Carenque se juntar:


Passeio estava cheio de água devido às obras do Eixo Verde e Azul. Peço desculpa por gravar na vertical mas estava com pressa. 

Mínima baixa: *5,6ºC*
Máxima: *14,2ºC*


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2019 às 19:25)

Ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco após o meu último post, elevando o acumulado para *7,5 mm*. 
Bela tarde de inverno que tivemos hoje. Infelizmente, tão cedo não voltamos a ter igual... 
Agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW.

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *7,8ºC *
Máxima: *16,2ºC *
Acumulado: *7,5 mm *

T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2019 às 19:45)

Boas, 

Foi um bom evento por cá 

Dia 5: 9 mm
Dia 6: 12 mm
Dia 7: 14 mm


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2019 às 20:53)

Deus te oiça, mas já vi algumas paginas a referirem que será quase impossível chover mais em Março na região de Lisboa
não tenho ainda acumulados aqui na zona, mas a sensação que tive é que foi abaixo do que estava previsto chover por aqui. Não encheu as minhas barricas de água, por isso não foi grande coisa o evento. Eheh Venha o próximo!  




"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui a frente rendeu bem menos do que eu estava à espera. 4,8 mm foi o acumulado total da passagem da frente.
> O acumulado mensal segue nos 34,5 mm.
> Agora está céu nublado e 12,9°C.
> ...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Mar 2019 às 21:22)

Boa noite, tarde com alguma chuva por aqui e vá lá acumulou 6,1mm, está a ser o mês mais chuvoso desde dezembro pelo menos por aqui, mas ainda estamos abaixo da média mensal.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2019 às 23:55)

Boa carga agora mesmo, não estava à espera


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2019 às 00:05)

Boa noite, 

Já tenho os dados do dia de ontem:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,6°C
Mín: 7,8°C
Prec: 4,8 mm 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h OSO 

Corroios
Máx: 15,9°C
Mín: 8,4°C 

Agora estão 11,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (8 Mar 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas. 12.7°C. Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Vista para norte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2019 às 14:13)

A manhã, foi marcada por vento moderado, bem desfortável, e agora a tarde, segue com céu limpo, e uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## RStorm (8 Mar 2019 às 19:20)

Boa Noite

De volta ao tempo anticiclónico  
Dia soalheiro com vento moderado de N e alguma nebulosidade baixa durante a manhã.

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *11,6ºC *
Máxima: *17,2ºC *

T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: N / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2019 às 19:22)

Fica aqui uma fotografia ao final da tarde em Loures, depois de um dia soalheiro e ameno, apesar do vento por vezes tornar o ambiente um pouco desconfortável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2019 às 21:28)

Apesar das tardes amenas, mas o sol se põe, sente-se logo o arrefecimento, pelo que ainda sinto a necessidade de acender a lareira, mesmo que seja só a meio-gás, para manter uma temperatura mais agradável no interior de casa.
T.Actual: 10ºC


----------



## remember (8 Mar 2019 às 21:41)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 19.4°C e mínima de 11.1°C, dia marcado por vento de norte e algumas nuvens da parte da manhã, da parte da tarde só nuvens altas.

Fotos do poente de hoje.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2019 às 22:54)

Boa noite,

De madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro forte mas que durou pouco. Acumulou 0,3 mm. O acumulado mensal segue nos 34,8 mm ou 68% do normal para o mês de março. Agora serão pelo menos 10 dias de tempo anticiclónico e para dormir. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 10,7°C
Prec: 0,3 mm
Rajada máxima: 31 km/h

Corroios
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 10,6°C

Agora estão 10,7°C e céu limpo. Amanhã e depois de amanhã serão os dias mais quentes, mas depois a temperatura parece que descerá para valores mais normais. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2019 às 11:09)

Bom dia,
A manhã vai ainda a meio, e já me "obrigou", a vestir a t-shirt.
17ºC.


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2019 às 18:04)

Dia de céu limpo. 
Máxima de 16.7°C.
Vento moderado de norte.
Vista para norte a partir da praia Azul:


----------



## RStorm (9 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

Boa Tarde

Dia autêntico de Primavera  

Mínima: *8,7ºC *
Máxima: *20,1ºC *

T. Atual: *18,3ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mar 2019 às 18:55)

Boa noite, 
Primeiro dia de autêntico tempo anticiclónico, para comer e chorar por menos.  O tempo estará assim, pelo menos até dia 19. Vou dormir. 

A temperatura máxima superou os 20°C, chegando aos 21,3°C, mais do que eu estava à espera.  Amanhã será mais um dia quente, mas a temperatura deverá descer logo no dia seguinte. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,2°C
Mín: 7,4°C 
Rajada máxima: 18 km/h 

Corroios
Máx: 21,5°C 
Mín: 8,7°C 

Agora estão 17,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## bentanias (9 Mar 2019 às 21:12)

Mais um dia seco, isto está muito mau para as barragens... em janeiro choveu metade do normal, em fevereiro 1/3, e março também vai pelo mesmo caminho


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2019 às 23:14)

Máxima: *21,2ºC*
Mínima:* 8,6ºC*


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Mar 2019 às 10:14)

Bom dia, que dia de calor ontem, a máxima foi de 23.7ºC, hoje a minima foi de 6.2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2019 às 11:44)

Mais um dia de céu limpo. Às vezes vêm algumas nuvens, mas nada de mais. 
Estão 17,5°C, e neste momento está céu nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2019 às 12:06)

Bom dia, 
Mais uma manhã de céu limpo, e uma temperatura amena de 19ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2019 às 19:25)

Cheguei agora mesmo a casa, fui fazer uma caminhada ao por do sol, e observei que a Serra D'Aire, está totalmente coberto por um "manto" de nuvens.
Este inicio de noite segue ao som da melodia dos grilos.


----------



## remember (10 Mar 2019 às 21:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Cheguei agora mesmo a casa, fui fazer uma caminhada ao por do sol, e observei que a Serra D'Aire, está totalmente coberto por um "manto" de nuvens.
> Este inicio de noite segue ao som da melodia dos grilos.


Sim reparei no mesmo na viagem, mal chegamos a Viseu, começaram a surgir nuvens, de Coimbra para baixo intensificou-se ainda mais.

A zona da Serra d'Aire e candeeiros tinha bastantes nuvens, o vento parecia moderado, à medida que nos aproximava-mos de Lisboa o céu limpava mais.

Máxima de 23.3°C e mínima de 12.3°C, o vento sopra de Norte 6 km/h com 14.5°C.

Ele anda aí!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia foi semelhante ao de ontem. Apesar de algumas nuvens durante a manhã, a tarde foi de céu limpo e sem nuvens. 

Os dados que tenho sobre o dia de hoje são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 8,4°C 
Rajada máxima: 18 km/h N 
Índice UV máximo: 5 

Corroios
Máx: 22,3°C 
Mín: 8,9°C 

Agora estão 13,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## dfirmino (10 Mar 2019 às 23:07)

Boa noite. Tenho estado bastante ausente por estes lados...a reportar agora.   Sigo com 12,8ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2019 às 10:38)

Boas,

Madrugada ventosa, como costuma acontecer foi vendaval localizado pela zona norte do concelho.

Neste momento bem mais calmo, vento moderado e 16,2 graus.


----------



## RStorm (11 Mar 2019 às 14:07)

Boa Tarde

A primavera segue no seu auge.
Sol, temperatura amena e vento fraco a moderado de N/NE, que fez com que as mínima fossem um pouco altas.  
Ontem surgiu algumas nuvens baixas a meio da manhã, mas hoje o céu tem permanecido limpo.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,6ºC *
Máxima: *20,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *11,7ºC *
T. Atual: *21,0ºC *
HR: 46%
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## remember (11 Mar 2019 às 15:15)

Boa tarde, 

Vai lá vai...bem que os modelos andavam a ameaçar que hoje estaria bem quente...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mar 2019 às 16:10)

Boa tarde pessoal,

No que toca a calor, é que não falha nada!   Março no seu esplendor máximo "Março marçagão, de manhã Inverno , à tarde Verão"  *23.8ºc* neste momento por Azeitão, nas horárias do IPMA 15h destaque para Portimão com *25.3ºc* , e Setúbal com* 23ºc* .


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2019 às 16:11)

Mais uma tarde bastante amena, e com céu limpo.
Já começa a apetecer fugir para uma boa sombra.
24ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2019 às 19:02)

Hoje tive a oportunidade de ir até um dos locais com a melhor vista de Lisboa toda a 360º. Lá de cima a cidade parece tão... pequena. 

Cerca de +150 m, cota semelhante à Torre Vasco da Gama. 







Máxima: *21,8ºC*
Mínima: *11ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2019 às 23:39)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia parecido com o de ontem. A máxima foi um pouco mais quentes e a mínima ficou igual.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,5°C 
Mín: 10,6°C
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h NNO
IUV máximo: 5

Corroios
Máx: 23,8°C
Mín: 11,1°C

Agora estão 10,5°C e céu limpo. Amanhã espera-se uma queda de 4°C na máxima em relação à de hoje, para valores mais normais. Depois, no dia 17, deverá voltar a nossa amiga chuva.


----------



## RStorm (12 Mar 2019 às 13:56)

Boa Tarde

A mínima de hoje foi bem mais baixa, graças ao vento que se ausentou temporariamente durante a madrugada, permitindo que houvesse inversão.
Agora, tal como o ditado manda, sigo com mais uma tarde agradável, embora um pouco mais fresca que as dos dias anteriores.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,3ºC *(batida antes da meia-noite) 
Máxima: *22,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *7,0ºC*
T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: N / 10,8 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2019 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade bem reduzida, este inicio de tarde, segue com sol, e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2019 às 19:04)

Boa noite 

Hoje alguma nebuloside baixa, estratocumulus,  e cirrus em movimento de W.

Ao poente,  13,8°C , 73%, 12 a 16 Km/h NNE
no miradouro de São Lourenço, Santa Iria da Azoia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Mar 2019 às 21:48)

E chove bem!!! E puxada a vento!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2019 às 22:28)

celsomartins84 disse:


> E chove bem!!! E puxada a vento!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não chega a Lisboa, chegará?

Céu nublado  7/8 na A1 Santa Iria, nuvens baixas de NW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Mar 2019 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Não chega a Lisboa, chegará?
> 
> Céu nublado  7/8 na A1 Santa Iria, nuvens baixas de NW.
> 
> ...


Parece ir nessa direção 
A chuva já se foi mas ficou o vento.. com rajadas bem fortes! Já se está a preparar para a nortada de amanhã!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui chuvisca fraco mas já dá para os beirais correrem um pouco... está nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2019 às 23:04)

Boas 

12,9 graus

Amanhã espero dia de vento forte por cá.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mar 2019 às 23:42)

Vai choveno aqui em São Martinho do Porto, puxado a vento de tempos a tempo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2019 às 23:45)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo.
A temperatura máxima foi um pouco mais baixa do que a de ontem. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 7,1°C 
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h NNO 

Corroios
Máx: 21,7°C
Mín: 7,9°C 

Agora estão 13,1°C e está céu nublado desde há pouco. Também está a cair neste momento morrinha fraca, que é o resquício da superfície frontal que afetou hoje zonas mais a Norte.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2019 às 23:52)

está a chuviscar  não esperava, o chão já está todo molhado


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2019 às 01:07)

agora oiço o vento lá fora


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mar 2019 às 01:19)

volta a pingar por aqui, o vento com rajada de vez em quando.


----------



## RStorm (13 Mar 2019 às 13:57)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue soalheiro e fresco, mas desagradável devido ao vento moderado de N.
O céu esteve encoberto até ao inicio da manhã e ainda chegou a cair morrinha ao inicio da madrugada, mas nem chegou a molhar o chão.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *7,0ºC *
Máxima: *17,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,3ºC *
T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: N / 16,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

Boa tarde 

Ontem à  noite ainda chuviscou na Póvoa, o chão ficou bem molhado, talvez tenha acumulado 0,1 mm.

Hoje, além da descida de temperatura, o mais notável é o vento, NNW 15 a 25 Km/h e rajadas à volta dos 30 Km/h.

Céu limpo.
14,7°C
47%






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2019 às 16:22)

Nortada moderada a causar algum desconforto.
Céu limpo.

Mínima:* 8,9ºC*
Máxima: *15,6ºC
*
Deixo aqui esta foto ainda de ontem . Visibilidade não era a melhor, mas dá para ver muita coisa com zoom:


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2019 às 17:34)

Boa tarde!

Dia mais fresco hoje e muito ventoso aqui por Aveiras, o Sol esse continua a ser Rei...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2019 às 17:49)

Boas

Não estou por Alcabideche mas segundo me disseram a Nortada está forte.
Olhando para a estação de referência  está com rajada máxima de 70 km/h.
Em Alcabideche o valor deve andar nos 80 km/h/85 km/h.
A máquina de vento do costume. Lol


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2019 às 19:12)

Hoje apesar do sol, que marcou sempre presença desde o seu nascente, o vento moderado que se fez sentir durante todo o dia, tornou-se algo desconfortável, e depois de uns dias de descanso da lareira, hoje já soube bem acende-la de novo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mar 2019 às 21:57)

Boa noite, 

Mais um dia de céu limpo. Houve muito vento ao longo do dia. A pressão atmosférica tem estado a cair ao longo do dia. Hoje às 7:00 estava nos 1021 hpa, agora vai nos 1014 hpa e continua a descer. O vento que se fez sentir tornou a temperatura máxima algo desconfortável.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 10,3°C 
Rajada máxima: 40 km/h N 

Corroios
Máx: 16,3°C
Mín: 10,6°C

Agora estão 11,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2019 às 01:28)

Boas. O dia de ontem foi muito ventoso por Lisboa, algo desagradável até. Agora sigo com 10.7ºC e ainda algum vento.


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia. Céu limpo.
8.7 °C. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Vista para oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2019 às 09:54)

Bom dia,
Mais uma manhã que começou logo com sol, mas bem fresca por sinal, devido ao vento fraco que por vezes se faz sentir.
13ºC


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Mar 2019 às 15:02)

Boa tarde, 22ºC neste momento mais uns dias de primavera verão.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2019 às 15:08)

Boa tarde

Neste resto de Inverno de calendário o tempo segue o que foi mais habitual este inverno.

Céu limpo, mais seco, menos vento que ontem e rodou para NE, até 20 Km/h.

18,8°C subida
33% descida

E a foto do costume...





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Mar 2019 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

Semana de altos e baixos:
Segunda-feira quente com máxima de 24.4ºC e mínima de 12.5ºC.
Terça-feira ainda quente, mas não tanto, máxima de 21.5ºC e mínima de 9ºC,
Quarta-Feira desagradável e ventosa, máxima de 18.5ºC e mínima de 10.6ºC,
por ultimo hoje, voltou o vento de N/NE, baixa humidade (30%), máxima de 20.8ºC e mínima de 8.6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mar 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite, 

Mais um dia de céu limpo. O vento esteve mais fraco, por isso a temperatura máxima foi mais alta que a de ontem. A temperatura mínima também foi mais baixa. A pressão continua em queda e segue nos 1012 hpa. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,9°C
Mín: 5,8°C
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h NNE 

Corroios
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 3,9°C (17,5°C de amplitude!!! )

Agora estão 12,3°C e céu limpo. O GFS prevê alguma chuva para domingo. Será pouca mas, vendo a situação atual, toda a que vier será sempre bem vinda.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2019 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Os últimos dois dias foram soalheiros e ventosos, especialmente na quarta-feira.
Hoje o vento cessou e promete aquecer bem. Vamos ver...

*Quarta-feira: 
*
Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *16,3ºC *
*
Quinta-feira: 
*
Mínima: *7,2ºC *
Máxima: *20,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *7,4ºC *
T. Atual: *15,0ºC*
HR: 66% 
Vento: N / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (15 Mar 2019 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, mais uma bela tarde de primavera verão, estão 23.7ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco, fiquem bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2019 às 14:06)

Mais um tarde, bem amena, que até faz paracer que já estamos em Maio, isto depois de uma madrugada bem fresca, ao ponto que ainda vi geada fraca, por volta das 8:30.


----------



## Tonton (15 Mar 2019 às 14:08)

15 de Março, palavras, para quê?... Neste país, até o tempo é um artista de primeira...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2019 às 14:29)

Sair de casa com *4,5°C* sabendo que vão estar 23°C de tarde é frustrante.

Contudo, diria que foi a mínima mais baixa do mês. Agora estão cerca de 20°C, ainda deve aquecer mais.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (15 Mar 2019 às 14:46)

25.1ºC valente


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2019 às 15:05)

Boa tarde 

Póvoa, zona alta

22,1°C
31%
Leste muito fraco

Alguns cirrus 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Mar 2019 às 16:33)

Boa tarde,

Dia autêntico de primavera, tirando a manhã que ainda foi bem fresca, com uma mínima de 7.4°C.

A tarde segue soalheira, com vento fraco e humidade baixa, dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2019 às 19:44)

Cascais

18,8°C
53%
Crepúsculo anticiclónico.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2019 às 21:58)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de tempo anticiclónico, com grande amplitude térmica. De resto, nada mais a dizer. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,3°C
Mín: 6,0°C 
Rajada máxima: 17 km/h NNE 

Corroios
Máx: 24,3°C
Mín: 5,4°C (18,9°C de amplitude!!! )

Agora estão 13,3°C e céu limpo. Domingo o GFS aponta para alguma chuva, mas não espero mais de 1 mm. As próximas saídas serão fundamentais para vermos se a cut-off de dias 20 a 24 se mova para oeste e traga alguma chuva para cá. Essa será a nossa única esperança para este mês!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2019 às 13:08)

Boa tarde!
Não tem havido muito para relatar nestas últimas semanas.
De salientar que ontem já deu para andar de calções e t-shirt.  Apesar do inverno quase inexistente até sabe bem este calorzinho.
Interessante é ver os extremos de ontem da estação de Seiça:
Máxima: *26,2°C*
Mínima:* -1,3°C
27,5°C *de amplitude térmica.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Mar 2019 às 13:50)

Fogo que calor hoje, já estamos com 24ºC por aqui, mas vai subir mais...parece que estamos bem perto do Verão total. O tempo em Portugal está a ficar tão estável que ja produz amplitudes térmicas do deserto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2019 às 14:11)

Por aqui a tarde segue bem quente, que já sabe bem fugir para dentro de casa, aliás acho que vou ter de procurar os calções, pois pelo "andar da carruagem", já sabiam bem estar vestidos.
26ºC
A primavera só começa no final desta semana, oficialmente, pois para nós, parece que já começou á mais de 1 mes.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (16 Mar 2019 às 15:04)

Que calor, 25.2ºC belo inverno.


----------



## RStorm (16 Mar 2019 às 18:21)

Boa Tarde

Tal como esperado, ontem e hoje foram os dias mais quentes do mês e a máxima de hoje superou o antigo record da minha estação para Março, que era *22,1ºC*.
O vento de N tem marcado presença e, apesar de soprar muito fraco, fez com que a temperatura não subisse tanto. Agora no final da tarde rodou para Sul e refrescou o ambiente 

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *7,4ºC *
Máxima: *22,1ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *9,2ºC *
Máxima: *22,2ºC *

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: S / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## bentanias (16 Mar 2019 às 18:28)

Amplitudes térmicas de 12/13ºC já começam a ser normais, bastante calor (quase verão) hoje na figueira da foz, mas a partir das 17/18h começa a arrefecer bastante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2019 às 23:44)

Mínima:* 6ºC*
Máxima:* 21,3ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2019 às 00:12)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo e sem grande história. A brisa de oeste ajudou a diminuir a temperatura máxima. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,7°C
Mín: 8,4°C
Rajada máxima: 15 km/h ONO

Corroios
Máx: 23,1°C
Mín: 7,6°C (15,5°C de amplitude!!)

Agora estão 11,2°C e céu limpo.

A situação no ano passado era bem diferente da do dia de hoje. A 17 de março de 2018, uma superfície frontal largou quase 40 mm num dia, tendo sido o recorde de 2018 até dia 11 de novembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2019 às 10:32)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue fresca, com céu nublado e vento fraco.

Na sexta feira passada foi mesmo um dia de enormes amplitudes térmicas.

Lista das 5 maiores amplitudes térmicas diárias, segundo o IPMA:

Cabeceiras de Basto: 0,0 ºC / 26,8 ºC (amplitude de 26,8 ºC)

Alvega: -0,7 ºC / 25,6 ºC (amplitude de 26,3 ºC)

Chaves: -1,5 ºC / 24,7 ºC (amplitude de 26,2 ºC)

Alcácer do Sal: 1,3 ºC / 26,5 ºC (amplitude de 25,2 ºC)

Coruche: 0,7 ºC / 25,6 ºC (amplitude de 24,9 ºC)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2019 às 12:41)

Ontem aproveitei o bom tempo e dei um salto até ao vértice geodésico de Montemor, um dos meus locais preferidos aqui nas redondezas.

Visível na atmosfera um camada que parece ser smog, o que deteriorou um pouco a visibilidade.

Vista para nordeste.







Serra da Amoreira com a Serra da Arrábida ao fundo.






Túnel do Grilo e Ponte Vasco da Gama.






Estádio da Luz, CC Colombo, Cristo Rei, topos dos pilares da Ponte 25 de Abril e Monsanto.


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2019 às 16:21)

Está a chuviscar bem aqui junto a Óbidos. Há cerca de uma hora atrás era uma morrinha fraca, quase imperceptível, mas meia hora depois,  começou a chuviscar e bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2019 às 17:04)

Aqui acabou de cair uns aguaceiros fracos, e parece que vem lá mais alguma coisa.


----------



## fhff (17 Mar 2019 às 17:32)

Aqui pela Merceana e Torres Vedras também cai uma morrinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2019 às 19:08)

Aproveitei o fim de tarde, para fazer mais uma caminhada, por entre encostas e vales, de eucaliptal e montado.

O cenário é desolador ao ver este grande ribeiro completamente seco, isto num vale, onde o lençol freático é baixo.






Aqui á saida do Vale Escuro, afinal parece que ainda era dia, com o sol, em pano de fundo, por entre os sobreiros, bem lá ao fundo.






Sempre acompanhado por uma belas nuvens, com tons de amarelo.






A Serra D'aAire estava bem coberta por um manto de nuvens.






E ao chegar a casa, ainda tenho direito a ver estas bonitas nuvens, em despedida do por do sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2019 às 20:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem aproveitei o bom tempo e dei um salto até ao vértice geodésico de Montemor, um dos meus locais preferidos aqui nas redondezas.
> 
> Visível na atmosfera um camada que parece ser smog, o que deteriorou um pouco a visibilidade.
> 
> ...



Mais 3 fotos de ontem.

Santo Antão do Tojal (bem visível o Palácio da Mitra), São Julião do Tojal. MARL e por fim, Vialonga.






Cabeço de Montachique, o ponto mais elevado do concelho de Loures.






No 1º plano, algumas torres eólicas perto de Lousa. Depois a Serra do Socorro, na fronteira dos concelhos de Mafra e Torres Vedras, a uma distância de quase 22km. E mais ao fundo, do lado direito, parte do Forte da Archeira.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2019 às 21:59)

Boa noite,
Hoje, tal como o previsto, esteve céu nublado a maior parte do dia (com a exceção do início da manhã). Ainda pingou por volta das 16:45, mas não acumulou nada. 
A temperatura foi bem mais baixa do que a de ontem, essencialmente a máxima. Os dados que tenho do dia de hoje são os seguintes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,9ºC
Mín: 8,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h NO

Corroios
Máx: 18,3ºC
Mín: 7,3ºC

Agora estão 11,4ºC e céu pouco nublado. 

Nos próximos dias não deverá ocorrer precipitação, mas a última saída do GFS prevê acumulados de precipitação superiores a 15 mm aqui para a minha zona, lá para os dias 23 e 24.  O ECMWF não prevê nada.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mar 2019 às 23:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais 3 fotos de ontem.
> 
> Santo Antão do Tojal (bem visível o Palácio da Mitra), São Julião do Tojal. MARL e por fim, Vialonga.
> 
> ...


Belo sítio para dar um pulinho um dia destes  As vistas são belíssimas 
Na primeira foto, apesar de o dia não estar muito límpido, a vista alcança a Lezíria de Vila Franca e Samora lá o fundo, a 30 km de distância em linha reta


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2019 às 23:45)

Morrinha pelo final do dia.

Mínima: *8,6ºC
Máxima: 20,1ºC*


----------



## RStorm (18 Mar 2019 às 12:57)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia fresco com céu encoberto e alguns borrifos no final da tarde.
Hoje o sol e a nordestada voltam a marcar território.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *8,5ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *9,5ºC *
T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: NE / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Mar 2019 às 15:43)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Isto é que tem sido cá uma pasmaceira  Salve.se as fotos da malta que ainda vão animando o fórum  Vamos acreditar que o GFS vença as previsões a partir de dia 22 para o posicionamento da cut off , porque o ECM vê tudo bem mais a Leste, e posteriormente a Sul  Também sabemos que nestas situações as previsões de acumulados para esses dias pouco contam, resta esperar para ver , e que o GFS esteja a modelar as variantes necessárias para este evento melhor que o ECM  Por agora, céu praticamente limpo! Vento fraco , 21.5ºc e apenas 37% de HR


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (18 Mar 2019 às 17:02)

Boa tarde, mais um dia sem muito para contar, céu pouco nublado ou limpo e algum calor, agora estão 21ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2019 às 18:27)

Mais uma dia, igual a tantos outros, isto está cada vez mais monótono, com manhãs frescas, e tarde amenas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2019 às 20:13)

8 ou 80, pessoas de tshirt e calções ou pessoas com várias camisolas em camadas e casacos. Março...aquele mês que mede a resistência de cada um.

Mínima:* 8,6ºC*
Máxima: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2019 às 20:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Belo sítio para dar um pulinho um dia destes  As vistas são belíssimas
> Na primeira foto, apesar de o dia não estar muito límpido, a vista alcança a Lezíria de Vila Franca e Samora lá o fundo, a 30 km de distância em linha reta



E acredita que esse pulinho valerá bem a pena, seja de dia, seja de noite, sobretudo se a atmosfera estiver em boas condições de visibilidade. Também é possível ver o Palácio da Pena, em Sintra 

--

Hoje dia com temperatura amena mas com algum vento, tornando por vezes o ambiente desconfortável. Pelas 13h passei na Calçada de Carriche e lembro-me de ver alguns semáforos a abanar bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2019 às 21:37)

Boas,

12 graus e vento moderado a forte.

Ontem apanhei chuva fraca e nevoeiro na serra de Sicó. Andei pelo canhão do Vale de Poios, que sitio incrível. 
Ficam 5 fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2019 às 21:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 12 graus e vento moderado a forte.
> 
> ...



Parabéns, agora fiquei de queixo caído ao olhar para esse vale encantador, e que dá-me a ideia que a presença humana deve ser mínima.
Esse nevoeiro deve ser porventura recorrente, criando um micro clima especia, o que proporciona essas paisagens bem verdejantes.


----------



## dfirmino (18 Mar 2019 às 22:13)

Boa noite. Sigo neste momento com 10,8ºC; 70%HR. Vento fraco, N.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

Muito vento previsto nos próximos dias, mas dias sempre acima dos 20ºC. Infelizmente parece mais um mês seco, ano hidrológico já praticamente arruinado. 

*10.8ºC* agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite, 
Voltámos ao mesmo. Mais um dia sem grande história.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,0°C
Mín: 9,7°C
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NNE 

Corroios 
Máx: 22,3°C
Mín: 10,4°C 

Agora estão 11,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Mar 2019 às 13:32)

Por aqui regressou o calor 22ºC a esta hora já...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2019 às 15:31)

Mais uma tarde bastante amena, só apretece "fugir" para sombra.
22ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2019 às 15:33)

Boa tarde 

Domingo ainda chuviscou em Santarém, mas praticamente sem acumular. 

Ontem e hoje aqui na Póvoa voltamos ao inverno à laia de estio primaveril, tal é a confusão...

Stress hídrico já é detectável na erva rasteira nova nas áreas mais ensolaradas. O solo já está gretado generalizadamente e endurecido.

Os plátanos já rebentaram, outras árvores mais precoces têm a copa de folhas já densa.

A água no solo não vai chegar para todas. 

19,9°C , 31% mercê de uma persistente lestada até 20 Km/h quando canalizada pelas ruas.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (19 Mar 2019 às 15:50)

Mais uma tarde de primavera, 21.7ºC neste momento e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## remember (19 Mar 2019 às 17:52)

Boa tarde, 

Dias muito idênticos, o de ontem e o de hoje, com a diferença de ter aquecido mais um pouco e a humidade baixar ainda mais.

Máxima de 21.4°C e mínima de 9.3°C.

Durante o treino de hoje, já vi 12 crias de pato-real.

Fotos de hoje:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Mar 2019 às 23:26)

Boa noite, 

Estava aqui a ver as previsões e eis que vejo isto na App do IPMA 

Está bonito está...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2019 às 23:50)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia monótono, sem nada a dizer.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,9°C
Mín: 6,4°C
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h NNE 

Corroios 
Máx: 22,7°C
Mín: 7,9°C 

Agora estão 11,4°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias entrará uma massa de ar mais fria, mas aqui na costa não se notará nada, pois esta vem de nordeste e, normalmente, quando vêm por esta altura do ano chegam aqui já muito dissipadas.  Mas o que nós precisávamos mais parece que até ao fim do mês não virá. Maldito Anticiclone dos Açores.


----------



## remember (19 Mar 2019 às 23:56)

E hoje não quer descer, temperatura a subir e humidade a descer









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2019 às 14:12)

Boa Tarde

Continuamos com mais do mesmo: sol e nordestada. Só secura... 

*Segunda-feira, dia 18: 
*
Mínima: *9,5ºC *
Máxima: *20,6ºC *
*
Terça-feira, dia 19: 
*
Mínima: *7,8ºC *
Máxima: *20,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *8,2ºC *
T. Atual: *19,3ºC *
HR: 30%  
Vento: NE / 18,4 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2019 às 14:58)

Boa tarde 

Quase tudo igual, apenas ligeiramente mais fresco, 18,2°C, mas pode ser um efeito local.

34%
LESTE 10 a 15 Km/h

Foi assim a madrugada do último dia de inverno e o dia segue chilreando com actividade frenética das aves e azul até ao horizonte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2019 às 15:37)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Quase tudo igual, apenas ligeiramente mais fresco, 18,2°C, mas pode ser um efeito local.
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

Efeito local mesmo, um pouco mais fresco, mas não tanto assim...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (20 Mar 2019 às 15:56)

bem quente por aqui, 25ºC de maxima


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2019 às 16:33)

Boa tarde,

Devido à massa de ar frio que ir-nos-ia afetar hoje e amanhã, a temperatura máxima desceu um pouco em relação à de ontem, cerca de 2 graus. No entanto, pouco se notam nas mínimas. No Interior Norte e Centro esta "descida" das temperaturas é bem mais notável. Dou como exemplo Vinhais, em Bragança: 





A partir de sexta-feira, a previsão é uma completa incógnita, pois há uma enorme divergência entre os vários modelos. Esperemos que venha o melhor para nós.


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2019 às 17:39)

Poxa, nem nos dias de verão em que me aventurei a treinar, foi tão difícil como hoje, humidade baixa e este vento lixado de N/NE.

Parecia que ainda me pesavam mais as pernas, a única coisa boa deste tempo da tanga é poder ver paisagens ao longe, que mal se vêem, quando a humidade está mais alta, dados actuais.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2019 às 19:02)

ribeira de magos com por do sol aqui no vale da Fajarda


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2019 às 19:06)

Poente no Parque de Santa Iria 

15,7°C
43%
Calma
A erva nova está mesmo a secar...











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2019 às 19:28)

Primavera astronómica chegou, contudo relva já está a secar...

Muitas árvores com folhas já em pleno. 

É isto...

Máxima: 20ºC
Mínima: 11ºC


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2019 às 19:46)

Dia de céu limpo com vento moderado de norte. 
Extremos do dia:
13.4°C
18.1°C
Temperatura actual: 15.6°C.

Pôr do sol do Equinócio de Primavera a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2019 às 20:54)

Hoje foi mais um dia bastante agradável, o que faz já com que já exista muitas pessoas a beber o café nas esplanadas.
Este tempo meteorológico está tão monótono, até mesmo neste dia de equinócio da Primavera, que irá começar ás 21:58.


----------



## belem (20 Mar 2019 às 21:03)

Aqui junto a Óbidos está a orvalhar bem!


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2019 às 21:57)

remember disse:


> Poxa, nem nos dias de verão em que me aventurei a treinar, foi tão difícil como hoje, humidade baixa e este vento lixado de N/NE.
> 
> Parecia que ainda me pesavam mais as pernas, a única coisa boa deste tempo da tanga é poder ver paisagens ao longe, que mal se vêem, quando a humidade está mais alta, dados actuais.
> 
> ...


Fotos de hoje, durante o treino. Conseguia ver bem toda a zona do parque das nações, e a serra da Arrábida bem lá ao fundo

Normalmente a zona do parque das nações, está sempre com uma atmosfera acizentada.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2019 às 23:09)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia com a mesma monotonia que nos últimos dias. A única diferença foi que, desta vez, devido a uma entrada de ar subpolar vinda de nordeste, já bastante dissipada ao chegar ao litoral. A temperatura máxima desceu um pouco e não houve sensação térmica de calor.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,4°C
Mín: 9,5°C
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NE 

Corroios 
Máx: 19,8°C
Mín: 10,2°C

Agora estão 11,0°C e céu limpo. Amanhã espera-se mais uma queda da temperatura máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2019 às 12:17)

Boas,

17,1ºC e algumas nuvens em redor.
Minima: 9,0ºC

Impressionantes as temperaturas previstas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2019 às 12:30)

Nuvens com algum desenvolvimento para o lado de Cascais 

19°C

A partir de dia 23 é só t-shirt time.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2019 às 12:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nuvens com algum desenvolvimento para o lado de Cascais
> 
> 19°C
> 
> A partir de dia 23 é só t-shirt time.



Aqui estão
Estão a crescer por cima da serra.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2019 às 13:33)

Boa tarde 

Há algumas mudanças... cumulus mediocris a revelar alguma convecção incipiente.
(Póvoa, A1 e CRIL Odivelas)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2019 às 14:28)

Boas, 

Desenvolvimento rápido de vários Cumulus congestus, aqui perto do Parque das Nações. Muita nebulosidade convectiva a Leste.

Calor e calor..


----------



## jamestorm (21 Mar 2019 às 14:31)

A erva nos campos aqui na zona de Alenquer ja começa a ficar amarelada...sinal do calor que tem estado por aqui. 22ºC neste momento...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Mar 2019 às 15:04)

Boa tarde mais calor, 21ºC agora, e as temperaturas previstas para os próximos dias são de verdadeiro verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2019 às 18:46)

Cabo Rosa ontem com máxima de *21,5ºC 
*
Hoje tive mínima baixa, *5,6ºC. *Máxima: *21,3ºC
*
Dia 25 já passa e bem dos 25ºC...


----------



## RStorm (21 Mar 2019 às 18:52)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, mas desta vez com muita nebulosidade convectiva, em especial no quadrante leste e ao inicio da tarde. Um cheirinho a fazer lembrar tardes de trovoadas, que não devem tardar a aparecer... 
O vento tem soprado de SE, alternando por vezes para NE.

A partir de amanhã vai aquecer bem 

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *8,2ºC *
Máxima: *19,4ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *6,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,0ºC *

T. Atual: *16,5ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: SE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2019 às 19:59)

Boa noite, 
Hoje a temperatura e a sensação térmica foram um pouco mais baixas. A máxima não chegou aos 20°C, nem em Corroios nem na Charneca. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 8,2°C
Rajada máxima: 18 km/h NNO 

Corroios
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 7,9°C

Agora estão 13,6°C e céu pouco nublado. De dia ainda se formaram uns cúmulos ao longe, no Interior, que já estavam previstos tanto pelo ECMWF como pelo GFS. Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá também aumentar. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2019 às 21:15)

Boas!
Dia algo quente, à semelhança dos últimos dias mas desta vez os cumulus decidiram juntar-se à festa. Os próximos dias prometem ser mais _convectivos_. 
Foto tirada hoje na ESCS, para os lados de Oeiras/Cascais:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2019 às 21:46)

12,5 graus


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2019 às 00:00)

Boa noite, 

O dia foi mais húmido, antes do meio-dia já se viam nuvens para leste, mas foi só ameaça, máxima de 20.8°C e mínima de 9.2°C.

Por volta das 5 e tal a humidade disparou, fazendo com que a temperatura descesse a grande "velocidade".

Agora acontece o oposto, humidade a descer e temperatura a subir.

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2019 às 07:16)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. 9°C.
Vento moderado de NE.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Excelente visibilidade. Avistam-se bem as Berlengas.
Vista para NW:


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde 

18,7°C
31%
Leste ~10 Km/h

Foto=monotonia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2019 às 15:22)

Mais uma tarde amena, e com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Mar 2019 às 15:41)

não esta tão quente como nos outros dias por aqui...21ºC O pior é que aí vem...e não ha nada de consistente no que toca a chuva em perspectiva.


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2019 às 19:08)

Final de dia  ameno. Vento fraco. 15..9°C.
Céu limpo.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 metro a 1 metro.
Poente a oeste:


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2019 às 19:25)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia agradável de Primavera, mas notou-se bem que esteve mais quente do que ontem, apesar de correr uma brisa suave de N à tarde.
Durante o inicio da tarde ainda surgiram alguns "farrapitos" no céu, mas rapidamente se dissiparam.
Tal como já tinha sido mencionado por outros membros, as visibilidades tem sido excelentes devido à baixa humidade. Hoje, por exemplo, consegui avistar a Serra de Aire/Candeeiros a olho nu desde a praia de Alcochete, algo raro de se avistar nesta zona...

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *6,4ºC *
Máxima: *20,5ºC *

T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 34% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2019 às 19:34)

Monsanto/Mata São Domingos 

17,6°C
35%
Calma
Mosquitos aos magotes.
Poucos indícios de secura no chão da mata.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (22 Mar 2019 às 20:28)

StormRic disse:


> Monsanto/Mata São Domingos
> 
> 17,6°C
> 35%
> ...



Não sei que tipo de solos tem essa zona, mas se forem calcáreos, isso é muito positivo.

Relativamente aos insetos, aqui junto a Óbidos têm aparecido vários e em enorme quantidade (por acaso mosquitos, nem por isso) e são em tal número, que durante boa parte do dia, no exterior, ouve-se um som constante ( provocado pelos vários milhares de asas).

Hoje por aqui (Óbidos) foi mais um dia de céu quase limpo, com temperaturas amenas, e uma noite húmida, com orvalho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2019 às 22:42)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo, com temperaturas um pouco mais quentes do que ontem. Já se notam algumas poeiras do deserto no ar. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,8ºC 
Mín: 7,3ºC
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NNE 

Corroios
Máx: 22,0ºC
Mín: 9,5ºC

Agora estão 13,4ºC e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá aumentar e o vento de sudeste apenas piorará a situação de stresse térmico que já se nota por aí.  No entanto, há (alguma) esperança que venha a tão esperada chuva para o meio da próxima semana. O GFS prevê 14 mm, enquanto que o ECMWF prevê 2 mm. Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2019 às 22:51)

belem disse:


> Não sei que tipo de solos tem essa zona, mas se forem calcáreos, isso é muito positivo.


A colina de Monsanto foi, em tempos, um cume de um vulcão. Por isso, o solo debaixo de Monsanto é essencialmente basáltico, mas também tem uma zona de calcário, embora menor.

Podem comprovar através do endereço:
http://geoportal.lneg.pt/geoportal/mapas/index.html?lg=pt


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 10:55)

Mais uma manhã iguais a tantas outras, com sol, e vento fraco.
Enquanto o GFS anda a "brincar" no tira e mete precipitação, esta manhã, já tive de regar o pomar, pois as árvores em floração, e com o solo já bastante seco, principalmente á superficie, só faz com que as plantas fiquem mais em stress.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2019 às 11:59)

A zona centro a 18 Março ainda tinha uma boa percentagem de água no solo... Entre 41 a 60%.
A zona do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve já tem valores abaixo dos 20% em alguns locais o que é muitíssimo pouco para a altura do ano.
É este vendaval e temperaturas mais elevadas que teremos nos próximos dias  ... Vai fazer Com que essa percentagem desça ainda mais.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2019 às 13:59)

E aí está ele ..É Verão, pessoal! Sensação bem quente...24ºC a esta hora aqui em Alenquer!


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2019 às 19:03)

Boa Tarde

Nova máxima anual alcançada, que também é um novo record para Março na minha estação. Nos próximos dias deverá ser constantemente batida...
De resto, foi mais do mesmo: sol, vento fraco de NE/E e alguma nebulosidade convectiva a surgir de SE durante a tarde.

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *7,7ºC *
Máxima: *23,4ºC *

T. Atual: *20,2ºC *
HR: 32% 
Vento: NE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:12)

22,2 graus de máxima por cá. 


Surreal, Cabo da Roca  com máxima horária de 22,7 graus pelas 17 h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2019 às 20:20)

Boa noite, 

Hoje é o primeiro dia com temperaturas mais elevadas, mas não esperava que fossem tão elevadas! A máxima superou os 24°C e a mínima foi bem próxima dos 10°C. De resto, foi um dia igual aos outros. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,7°C
Mín: 9,9°C 
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NE 

Corroios 
Máx: 22,3°C 
Mín: 11,1°C 

Agora estão 18,8°C e céu pouco nublado, uma temperatura bastante anormal para março, vendo as horas. 

O GFS retirou muita precipitação que deveria cair até ao fim do mês. Contudo, o ECMWF fala em 2 mm até dia 31 de março. Não dá para ter um março com valores normais de precipitação, mas é o que temos.


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2019 às 20:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A zona centro a 18 Março ainda tinha uma boa percentagem de água no solo... Entre 41 a 60%.
> A zona do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve já tem valores abaixo dos 20% em alguns locais o que é muitíssimo pouco para a altura do ano.
> É este vendaval e temperaturas mais elevadas que teremos nos próximos dias  ... Vai fazer Com que essa percentagem desça ainda mais.


 Devem haver boas variações, aqui junto a Óbidos, a percentagem de água no solo, deve estar mais perto de 100% do que 60%, mas não sei por quanto mais tempo...
Ontem encontrei uma minhoca bem grande (mais de 10 centimetros), a cerca de 15 centimetros de profundidade, mas foi numa zona algo sombreada, onde ocorrem inversões térmicas... Por curiosidade, em Fevereiro, encontrei ali perto um fura-pastos (enterrado a hibernar).
Quanto às árvores de fruto aqui, penso que este ano estão com uma floração bem abundante, a ver no que vai dar.

Hoje foi mais um dia morno, com tudo orvalhado de manhã, céu pouco nublado, mas com mais nuvens durante a tarde.
A leste de Montejunto, Aires e Candeeiros, pareceu-me ver bastante mais nebulosidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:38)

belem disse:


> Talvez em algumas partes do centro, mas aqui junto a Óbidos, a percentagem de água no solo, deve estar mais perto de 100% do que 60%, mas não sei por quanto mais tempo...
> Ontem encontrei uma minhoca bem grande (mais de 10 centimetros), a cerca de 15 centimetros de profundidade, mas foi numa zona algo sombreada, onde ocorrem inversões térmicas... Por curiosidade, em Fevereiro, encontrei ali perto um fura-pastos, a hibernar...
> Quanto às árvores de fruto aqui, penso que este ano estão com
> 
> Hoje foi mais um



Só para dar uma ideia acerca da evaporação que tem ocorrido neste últimos dias, ontem estive aqui no meu terreno um tractor com um ripper, que abriu o solo até 70 cm de profundidade, no qual ontem estava totalmente húmido, e eis que 24 horas depois está já seco, que mais parece pedra.
Ainda precisava que viesse alguma chuva para semar um pasto que cobrisse o solo durante o verão, mas cada vez mais estou a adiar.
Agora esta semana, é plantar as árvores e regar logo.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2019 às 20:43)

belem disse:


> Talvez em algumas partes do centro, mas aqui junto a Óbidos, a percentagem de água no solo, deve estar mais perto de 100% do que 60%, mas não sei por quanto mais tempo...
> Ontem encontrei uma minhoca bem grande (mais de 10 centimetros), a cerca de 15 centimetros de profundidade, mas foi numa zona algo sombreada, onde ocorrem inversões térmicas... Por curiosidade, em Fevereiro, encontrei ali perto um fura-pastos (enterrado a hibernar).
> Quanto às árvores de fruto aqui, penso que este ano estão com uma floração bem abundante, a ver no que vai dar.
> 
> ...


O orvalho matinal não chega... precisamos de chuva a sério.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> O orvalho matinal não chega... precisamos de chuva a sério.



Pois o orvalho matinal, cada vez tem sido em menor quantidade, e nem chegar ás raízes das ervas, a chuva a sério é que faz falta, mas o anticiclone não a quer deixar vir.


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2019 às 20:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> O orvalho matinal não chega... precisamos de chuva a sério.


Eu sei que não chega, lê com atenção o que escrevi.


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2019 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Só para dar uma ideia acerca da evaporação que tem ocorrido neste últimos dias, ontem estive aqui no meu terreno um tractor com um ripper, que abriu o solo até 70 cm de profundidade, no qual ontem estava totalmente húmido, e eis que 24 horas depois está já seco, que mais parece pedra.
> Ainda precisava que viesse alguma chuva para semar um pasto que cobrisse o solo durante o verão, mas cada vez mais estou a adiar.
> Agora esta semana, é plantar as árvores e regar logo.



Pois, mas se andas a "ripar" o terreno, numa altura destas, vais tirar boa parte da humidade, que ainda existe no solo (pelo menos no horizonte que foi "ripado")... Mas se não tens outra alternativa, senão " ripar" já, aí penso que terás mesmo que regar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:19)

belem disse:


> Pois, mas se andas a "ripar" o terreno, numa altura destas, vais tirar boa parte da humidade, que ainda existe no solo (pelo menos no horizonte que foi "ripado")... Mas se não tens outra alternativa, senão " ripar" já, sim penso que terás que regar...



Pois para preparar o solo, tinha mesmo de ser, pois fica o trabalho feito de uma só vez, e no agora nunca mais cá entra um tractor pesado no meu terreno, será tudo trablaho manual, mas ripado, fica muito melhor do que gradado, pois abre o solo, mas ao longe nem sabes onde pasou o ripper, pois rasga o solo e cobre de novo o rasgão. Mas mesmo o restante solo que não foi mexido, também já reguei hoje, a humidade, já é pouca, e não é o suficiente para as árvores com 1 ano de idade.
Pois a partir de agora é melhorar ao máximo toda a estrutura do solo, e a sua bidiversidade.


----------



## remember (23 Mar 2019 às 21:50)

Boa noite,

Depois de uma máxima de 23.6°C, apenas agora desceu a barreira dos 20°C

19.9°C com 41% de HR, muito vento de NE durante todo o dia, acalmando pelo fim da tarde...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mar 2019 às 22:12)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima de 24.4°c , não esperava já tanto para hoje! Neste momento ainda 18.1°c , e apenas 36%de HR  GFS com razia total, agora só se ve calor até perder se vista! Em apenas 24H nota.se um diferença brutal a nível de humidade à superfície! Próxima terça-feira será muito provavelmente o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento! A manter.se está tendência a Primavera não parece trazer grandes novidades em relação ao Inverno, ou seja, é a secura total! Situação deveras preocupante! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Mar 2019 às 23:07)

Já ia a descer, o vento rodou começou a subir de novo. A esta hora ainda está assim:







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2019 às 23:17)

Ja estamos a ficar como a África do Sul onde familiares dizem q nao se vê chover ha uns dois anos...
A máxima aqui ficou nos 25ºC, temos dias de Verão mais frescos.
Deveras preocupado com o que aí vem, ja ando a regar as coisas, gasta-se electricidade e água do poço vai-se num instante se nao chover 

Tiro o chapéu aqueles que no inicio do mês disseram que não havia de chover mais nada em Março, fiquei de pé atrás, mas tinham imensa razão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 10:30)

Esta manhã segue com sol e com vento moderado, o que torna tudo ainda mais perigoso em caso de incendio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 12:24)

O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos instantes.

Céu meio azul meio esbranquiçado devido à presença de alguma poeira.


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2019 às 13:05)

Boa Tarde

Este inicio de tarde segue já bem quente e começou cedo a arrebentação de "pipocas" no quadrante leste.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de E/SE.
Vamos ver a quem vai sair a lotaria, se houver...   

Mínima de hoje: *9,8ºC*
T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 33%
Vento: SE / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 13:52)

Desde manhã cedo que o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada, na ordem dos 50 a 60 km/h, agora é que a pouca humidade que resta, ainda se vai embora mais depressa.
A temperatura está agradável, mas não se consegue andar de t-shirt, devido ao vento.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 14:01)

Boa tarde

Cumulus ainda tranquilos em todos os quadrantes. Fotos WNW, ENE e ontem em Lisboa para Sul. Ainda não se nota grande diferença. 

20,5°C
38%
Leste 5 a 12 Km/h












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 14:57)

Já há células em Grândola a deslocarem-se para NW/WNW, podem chegar a Setúbal.


----------



## Tonton (24 Mar 2019 às 15:03)

Já se avistam daqui os cumulonimbus a sueste...


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 15:29)

Daqui da Póvoa vêem-se as bigornas das células do Alentejo, as de Grândola possivelmente. 

21,5°C
34%

LESTE mais intenso 10 a 16 Km/h











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 15:53)

Grupo de células sob uma grande bigorna comum tem estado a aproximar-se mas com deriva para W.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2019 às 16:13)

Aqui em Coruche a SE a ficar encoberto


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 16:17)

david 6 disse:


> Aqui em Coruche a SE a ficar encoberto



Nuvens locais ou a bigorna das células de Reguengos?

O grupo de Grândola aproxima-se da península de Setúbal mas encurva o movimento para Oeste.

Demasiado seco o ar à frente, 36% é pouco a não ser que a massa de ar se desloque para NW.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 16:35)

Bastantes DEA  (15 entre as 15:50 e as 16:30) entre Grândola e o estuário do Sado.

A mais potente foi esta, 87,1 kA às 16:05


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 16:40)

DEA na Comporta, há 10 minutos atrás, 22,5 kA, alguém ouviu em Setúbal?


----------



## Tonton (24 Mar 2019 às 16:42)

Realmente, as células que se avistam a sueste (grupo de Grândola) parecem ter uma componente de movimento mais para oeste...
No entento, avistam-se agora, a leste, nuvens de bigorna, que devem pertencer ao grupo de Évora, que já se alonga até Vendas Novas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 16:45)

Vim até Montemor, Loures. A vista para as células é esta. Fotografia tirada há 15 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 16:46)

Península de Setúbal, fotos!!


----------



## cactus (24 Mar 2019 às 16:49)

Sim ouvimos em Setúbal, céu incrívelmente escuro.


----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2019 às 16:54)

Dia de céu pouco nublado com vento moderado de SE. 18.6°C. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica para Norte desde o Alto da Vela:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 16:56)

Várias DEA potentes sobre o mar em frente da Arrábida, esta foi a maior, 151 kA há 6 minutos:


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2019 às 16:56)

Tal como previsto na zona de Cantanhede uma célula a produzir chuvisco





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 16:59)

Geopower disse:


> Panorâmica para Norte desde o Alto da Vela:



Belo dia e foto! O que se vê para SSE?


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 17:02)

As células a sul da Arrábida não progridem para norte mas há novas células em Alcácer que vão na sua trajectória possivelmente passar em Setúbal:






Mais DEA potentes: 81.1 kA às 16:52, em frente a Sesimbra:


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2019 às 17:05)

StormRic disse:


> Nuvens locais ou a bigorna das células de Reguengos?



da bigorna, estava assim na altura:


----------



## cactus (24 Mar 2019 às 17:08)

Ja choveu em Setúbal, pingos grossos, agora acalmou.


----------



## vortex (24 Mar 2019 às 17:15)

Já chove por aqui!


----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2019 às 17:28)

StormRic disse:


> Belo dia e foto! O que se vê para SSE?


Bastante escuro ao longe.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 17:41)

Aeroporto 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PapoilaVerde (24 Mar 2019 às 17:44)

Pingou na zona do Feijó.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 17:52)

2a circular aeroporto











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 18:21)

Já de regresso a casa, há cerca de 1h era este o cenário visto de Montemor para Sul.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2019 às 18:28)

19,2°C
50%

Linda-a-Velha





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2019 às 18:47)

Boas!
Estou no marco geodésico de Carnaxide e acabei de ver um raio por trás da serra da Arrábida.


----------



## remember (24 Mar 2019 às 18:53)

Boas, sei que não tem nada a haver, mas alguém está com problemas de sinal na rede NOS na zona de Lisboa?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2019 às 18:57)

era bom era  mas duvido muito


----------



## meko60 (24 Mar 2019 às 19:00)




----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2019 às 19:07)

Final de dia com vento fraco e céu pouco nublado. 17.6°C.
Vista para SE:






Poente a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 19:12)

Agora ao por do sol, era bem visível a instabilidade que tem estado sobre a zona do Alentejo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Mar 2019 às 19:20)

remember disse:


> Boas, sei que não tem nada a haver, mas alguém está com problemas de sinal na rede NOS na zona de Lisboa?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Eu nao tenho rede


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2019 às 19:23)

remember disse:


> Boas, sei que não tem nada a haver, mas alguém está com problemas de sinal na rede NOS na zona de Lisboa?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Também tive algumas falhas de rede.
----
Vi mais um raio por trás do cabo Espichel, ainda tentei ver se apanhava algum perdido mas sem sucesso. Fica uma foto do panorama durante o pôr do sol:




Quando tiver disponibilidade coloco mais algumas fotos de hoje.
A noite segue calma e com cheirinho a primavera.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2019 às 21:28)

Relâmpago a Sudeste!


----------



## Tonton (24 Mar 2019 às 21:29)

Por acaso, estava à janela e vi este grande raio por trás da serra da Arrábida...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (24 Mar 2019 às 22:31)

Isto anda tão mal que já há entusiasmo com uns míseros relâmpagos provenientes de uma célula a morrer sobre o Atlântico.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2019 às 22:35)

Boas,

23 graus de máxima. 
Faço ideia terça... 
Hoje no topo de Montejunto apanhei lestada brutal.
A app do vento que uso registou rajada máxima de 74 km/h.
As 17h na Abrigada, Alenquer o  termómetro carro marcava 24 graus.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (24 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

Boa noite, mais uma desgraça de dia a máxima foi de 23.3ºC, valeu ter visto algo diferente, fico feliz pelo pessoal do sul.


----------



## windchill (24 Mar 2019 às 23:28)

Consegui algumas fotos da trovoada na Arrábida, que podem ser vistas neste tópico que criei agora mesmo 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2019-03-24-trovoada-na-arrabida-vista-da-amora.10002/"]2019.03.24 - Trovoada na Arrábida (Vista da Amora)[/URL]


----------



## remember (24 Mar 2019 às 23:45)

Boa noite,

Parece que existe mesmo um problema com a rede NOS, pensava eu que tinha sido por causa da tarde agitada, mas não.

Bem, passando ao que interessa, máxima de 22.6°C e mínima de 14.1°C.

O dia voltou a ser ventoso e com a visão da parte da tarde de nuvens jeitosas para Sul, mas não passaram disso.

Amanhã, parece que aquece ainda mais.


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mar 2019 às 23:51)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia bem diferente dos anteriores. A temperatura máxima não foi tão alta e à tarde ocorreu chuva fraca mas grossa, que acumulou 0,4 mm. Não fiquem preocupados por não verem nada registado na Internet, às vezes os dados que a estação manda para o Wunderground são aproximados às unidades.  Infelizmente, não ouvi nem vi nenhum trovão. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,6°C
Mín: 11,1°C
Prec: 0,4 mm (aguaceiro)
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h NE

Corroios
Máx: 22,3°C
Mín: 12,4°C

Agora estão 14,0°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2019 às 00:08)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Isto anda tão mal que já há entusiasmo com uns míseros relâmpagos provenientes de uma célula a morrer sobre o Atlântico.



Há sempre entusiasmo, seja pelo que fôr em meteorologia, quem não é "meteolouco" é que poderá não compreender.

E não foram "míseros relâmpagos" mas sim DEA da ordem de várias dezenas de kA, de 100 e até 200 kA. E não é por as células estarem "a morrer sobre o Atlântico" que os fenómenos deixam de ser entusiasmantes, pois de todas as fases se ganham conhecimentos e informações relevantes. E o interesse transcende a própria meteorologia, pois o entusiasmo também se estende à estética dos céus, à simples beleza das manifestações da natureza em todas as suas magnitudes.

Que eu pudesse ver e seguir mesmo os mais ínfimos detalhes, de tudo se ganha saber, conhecimento e gosto, assim somos nós, Meteoloucos!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2019 às 09:45)

Boas, 

Por cá, já se registam 19,4 graus.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Mar 2019 às 12:17)

Bom dia e já estão 23.4ºC que dia vai ser hoje, completo verão.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2019 às 13:33)

Boas!
Deixo então mais algumas fotos da instabilidade de ontem, tiradas no marco geodésico de Carnaxide:



DSC_0256 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0257 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0258 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0260 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Hoje voltámos à monotonia atmosférica e está mais calor que ontem.


----------



## RStorm (25 Mar 2019 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia bastante instável nas regiões mais a sul, por aqui ficámos a ver "navios" mas ao menos ainda deu para nos regalarmos com belas vistas, nomeadamente para a bigorna de Ourique e a célula a sul de Setúbal, que ainda chegou a ameaçar bem, mas infelizmente disso não passou...

Que venham mais tardes assim... 

Hoje sigo com mais um dia soalheiro e bem quente...

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *9,8ºC *
Máxima: *22,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *9,7ºC *
T. Atual: *24,4ºC *
HR: 23% 
Vento: SE / 18,4 Km/h 



remember disse:


> Boas, sei que não tem nada a haver, mas alguém está com problemas de sinal na rede NOS na zona de Lisboa?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Não dei por nada, mas esta manhã recebi um sms da operadora a confirmar essa falha de rede e a pedir desculpa pelo sucedido...


----------



## RStorm (25 Mar 2019 às 14:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Deixo então mais algumas fotos da instabilidade de ontem, tiradas no marco geodésico de Carnaxide:
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas fotos  A escuridão dessa célula chegou mesmo a ser impressionante...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 14:37)

Mais uma tarde bem amena, e com vento fraco.
26ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mar 2019 às 15:39)

Bom tarde pessoal,

E pronto, ontem muita animação para lavar a vista , mas só mesmo a vista , porque de resto os 0.3mm que acumulei em Azeitão só serviu mesmo para sujar os carros! Infelizmente não tive oportunidade de fazer qualquer registo, porque valores familiares mais altos se levantaram, mas desde as 17H até cerca das 22H tivemos um céu bonito de se ver, e em determinado momento prometeu e muito, mas pronto, não passou disso! De qualquer forma muito bom e bonito de ser ver , muita descarga eléctrica para estes lados  Contudo o mais importante não aconteceu por cá, a dona precipitação nem que fosse para regar , e repor alguma humidade à superfície que já é praticamente nula!  Quanto a hoje , mais quente que ontem como seria de esperar, e amanhã ainda mais! Ou melhor , sem fim à vista!  Ou algo muda radicamente, e temos em Abril e Maio algumas cut-off´s para ir regando alguma coisa, ou teremos um Verão muito complicado! 

Tatual: 25.8ºc , vento moderado de ENE, apenas 15% de HR  Não, não estamos em Maio, ainda estamos em Março!!

Bons registos @Tiagolco , gosto especialmente da primeira!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2019 às 16:40)

Deixo aqui mais algumas fotografias que tirei ontem desde Montemor, Loures.

Ontem com melhor vista em relação à semana passada, aproveitei para tirar novas fotografias ao longe.

 Aeroporto de Lisboa, Centro de Treino de Sobrevivência da Força Aérea e, em último plano, Palmela.




IMG_2624 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

 Aeroporto de Lisboa, Base Aérea do Montijo e lá ao fundo, Pinhal Novo.




IMG_2648 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

Torre Vasco da Gama, parte da Ponte Vaso da Gama e um A330 da TAP a descolar 




IMG_2644 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

Antes de abandonar o local, tirei estas duas fotografias actividade convectiva.




IMG_2678-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




IMG_2649-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2019 às 16:53)

Boas,

Parece que tive máxima de 25 graus, mais logo confirmo.

Ontem o cabo Raso teve 24 graus de máxima, convém recordar que o mesmo local chega a ter dias semanas a fio, no verão, que nem nos 20 graus toca.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2019 às 17:15)

Ontem por Montejunto





































closest shell gas station


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2019 às 17:17)

25,7°C (já a descer)

23% HR !!

Céu limpo e bem azul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2019 às 18:14)

Praia da Rainha 

24,8°C
28%
Leste 8 a 12 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Mar 2019 às 18:52)

Boas,

Cheguei à pouco a casa, com um fim de tarde fantástico, dada a altura em que ainda nos encontramos.

Extremos do dia e temperatura actual.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (25 Mar 2019 às 18:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece que tive máxima de 25 graus, mais logo confirmo.
> 
> Ontem o cabo Raso teve 24 graus de máxima, convém recordar que o mesmo local chega a ter dias semanas a fio, no verão, que nem nos 20 graus toca.



Vim agora da rua, aqui por Massamá o termómetro do carro marcava sempre 25,5ºC... em Março! 

Jonas, o Cabo Raso tinha *26,4ºC *às 17h... 

Edit: E tinha *22%* de HR...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2019 às 19:02)

Tonton disse:


> Vim agora da rua, aqui por Massamá o termómetro do carro marcava sempre 25,5ºC... em Março!
> 
> Jonas, o Cabo Raso tinha *26,4ºC *às 17h...
> 
> Edit: E tinha *22%* de HR...



Com jeitinho terá ido aos 27ºC de máxima!!
Fui ver o registo da estação meteorológica do beachcam.pt, em pleno areal do Guincho, máxima de 27ºC!!!
Que registos, porra.
A lestada por estes lados tem um poder incrível, a faixa costeira é varrido pelo calor de uma maneira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2019 às 19:30)

Por aqui *24,8ºC* e máxima do ano. Vento de NE fresquinho e um bocado mau para quem tem alergias de Primavera


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2019 às 20:59)

Máxima de 25,2 graus. 
Dia seco como tudo, e para ajudar à festa por cá a lestada soprou com intensidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mar 2019 às 21:37)

Mas que tristeza o dia de hoje. Em certos dias de verão, na Charneca, nem se chega aos 26°C, mas hoje ultrapassou os 26°C.  
A pressão atmosférica, apesar de estar a descer, é um falso sinal, porque é a tal cut-off que vai afetar o golfo de Cádis nos próximos dias, ou seja, para nós, estremenhos, não nos vai trazer nada de bom. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 26,5°C
Mín: 10,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h NE 
HR mín: 24% (!!!)

Corroios
Máx: 22,1°C
Mín: 11,3°C 

Agora estão 17,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2019 às 21:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem por Montejunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gostaste do Montejunto...  Gosto muito da sétima, ou terceira a contar do fim 
@Tiagolco e @Duarte Sousa belíssimos registos 

Estive aí por baixo durante o fim-de-semana, mas ontem nem sequer me apercebi da atividade pelo Alentejo; os afazeres familiares — plantar árvores  — não me permitiram andar de máquina em punho. No sábado sim, fiz uns registos ao poente. Hoje no regresso ao Porto dei um saltinho à Serra de Sicó, os carvalhos-cerquinho estavam uma beleza  Depois coloco umas fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2019 às 22:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Gostaste do Montejunto...  Gosto muito da sétima, ou terceira a contar do fim
> @Tiagolco e @Duarte Sousa belíssimos registos
> 
> Estive aí por baixo durante o fim-de-semana, mas ontem nem sequer me apercebi da atividade pelo Alentejo; os afazeres familiares — plantar árvores  — não me permitiram andar de máquina em punho. No sábado sim, fiz uns registos ao poente. Hoje no regresso ao Porto dei um saltinho à Serra de Sicó, os carvalhos-cerquinho estavam uma beleza  Depois coloco umas fotos.



Boas João,

É uma serra bem porreira para passear/caminhar. Olha para a semana vou até aí ao norte. Se tudo correr bem(estado do tempo) , vou andar pelos passadiços do Paiva, Frecha da Mizarela e aldeia de Drave.
---------

19,6 graus.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2019 às 22:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João,
> 
> É uma serra bem porreira para passear/caminhar. Olha para a semana vou até aí ao norte. Se tudo correr bem(estado do tempo) , vou andar pelos passadiços do Paiva, Frecha da Mizarela e aldeia de Drave.
> ---------
> ...


Três bons sítios para visitar em Arouca  Não te esqueças de dar um pulinho ao radar quando estiveres na Mizarela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2019 às 22:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> aldeia de Drave.
> .



Não sabes o quanto te invejo  Já lá fui uma vez, apenas durante 3 dias mas fiquei com uma história para a vida... Adorava lá voltar, sobretudo porque tem aquela mística do escutismo.

--

Mais umas fotografias de ontem.

 Calçada de Carriche. Ao fundo, Alvalade, São João de Brito e Olaias.




IMG_2689 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

 Serra de Montejunto. Não fazia ideia que se via de Montemor! Tantas vezes que já lá fui e só agora reparei nisso. Fica a uma distância de 41km.




IMG_2640 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

 Cabeço do Cerro, mesmo antes de chegar à Malveira. 401m de altitude.




IMG_2638 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

 @João Pedro desta vez vê-se melhor a Lezíria de Vila Franca e Samora  Perfeitamente visível também a Ponte Marechal Carmona.




IMG_2634 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr







 Por fim, dos dias em que melhor consegui ver o Cabo Espichel. A 45km de distância.




IMG_2627 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2019 às 22:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sabes o quanto te invejo  Já lá fui uma vez, apenas durante 3 dias mas fiquei com uma história para a vida... Adorava lá voltar, sobretudo porque tem aquela mística do escutismo.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Montejunto é um colosso, vê-se de todo o lado  Engraçado como o Cabo Espichel parece estar suspenso no céu nessa foto 
E quanto ao que se vê na outra foto da Lezíria, agora que se vê, nem é Samora, que fica mais para a direita, mas sim Benavente. E o que está por trás de Benavente pode ser Coruche, ou seja, bem mais longe que Samora. É mesmo um belo miradouro esse  E a ponte é a das Lezírias, a de Vila Franca não se vê, está por trás daquele monte à esquerda. O que se vê é a reta do Cabo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2019 às 23:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Montejunto é um colosso, vê-se de todo o lado  Engraçado como o Cabo Espichel parece estar suspenso no céu nessa foto
> E quanto ao que se vê na outra foto da Lezíria, agora que se vê, nem é Samora, que fica mais para a direita, mas sim Benavente. E o que está por trás de Benavente pode ser Coruche, ou seja, bem mais longe que Samora. É mesmo um belo miradouro esse  E a ponte é a das Lezírias, a de Vila Franca não se vê, está por trás daquele monte à esquerda. O que se vê é a reta do Cabo



Tens razão! Fico na dúvida se ainda se vê Samora Correia ou não, mas vê-se Benavente, Salvaterra de Magos logo a seguir e mais ao fundo, da zona esquerda, creio que seja Fazendas de Almeirim. Isto de ver coisas a grandes distâncias é complicado  Em relação à ponte, tens razão também. Não conheço bem aquela zona e pensei que fosse a Marechal Carmona, mas de facto não tem nada a ver 

--

Sigo neste momento com vento fraco/nulo, céu limpo e 17,8ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mar 2019 às 23:15)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia mais quente do ano até ao momento, máxima de 26°c , e a meio tarde cheguei ao 15% de HR!    É triste ver tudo o que ainda está verde a secar a uma velocidade vertiginosa !
Amanhã será provavelmente o dia mais quente do mês, e por consequência do ano até ao momento, com a lestada a acelerar já esta madrugada! Muito cuidado com o fogo pessoal, não se deixem subestimar pela altura do ano em que nos encontramos!

Tatual: 23.13H! 17.3°c , e apenas 35% de HR, de fazer inveja a muitas noites de Verão. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2019 às 23:29)

19,2 graus 
28 % HR


----------



## remember (25 Mar 2019 às 23:45)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui ainda nos 20's, 20.4°C e humidade de 34% impressionante dada a hora, o vento sopra fraco de Norte.

Impressionante também a subida de Montachique e Bemposta, que já iam a descer bem e de um momento para outro, dispararam

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (25 Mar 2019 às 23:49)

Por aqui esta muito vento já faltou a luz umas 3 vezes...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2019 às 00:07)

Ui, todas as estações aqui à volta com mais de 20°C...
O vento vai soprando moderado de NE, 30% de HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2019 às 00:49)

Pela primeira este ano estão acima de 20ºC dentro de casa.

*16,5ºC *lá fora e 39%


----------



## srr (26 Mar 2019 às 08:56)

Abrantes : Vento Moderado com rajadas

O pior de dois mundos : Seca + Vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Este inicio de manhã segue com, céu nublado e vento fraco.
É bem verdade, parece impossível, como o vento e o calor, tem secado o que ainda resta.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2019 às 10:26)

Os 26,8 graus de máxima registados ontem na estação do cabo Raso, merecem uma foto à estação. Valor inacreditável!!!! 
Como passei por lá ao início da manhã de hoje, no treino da praxe, fica a foto.




Já agora o enquadramento





A lestada está forte em todo o lado, dificultou me bastante o treino.
É junto ao mar, é no interior do concelho, é em vales, impressionante.
Faço ideia na Peninha, deve estar extremo lá em cima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 13:09)

Depois de uma manhã bastante ventosa, a tarde segue pelo mesmo caminho, até faz doer os ouvidos.
Rajadas na ordem dos 50 a 60 km/h.


----------



## RStorm (26 Mar 2019 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia de primaverão com calor e lestada moderada... tudo o que não faz falta  
A humidade mal tocou os 60% durante a madrugada e agora sigo com uns impressionantes 26%  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *9,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC *(nova anual) 

Mínima de hoje: *10,4ºC *
T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 26% 
Vento: E / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde

Cirrus que vieram da instabilidade no Algarve litoral.

Vento Leste moderado a forte a noite passada.
Agora 15 a 20 Km/h

22,4°C
28%

Ervas a secar e gretas no solo a alargarem-se.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Até ver hoje menos quente do que ontem, muita nebulosidade alta, e vento moderado de ENE a não deixar a temperatura subir tanto até ver! Neste momento estão 25.6ºc , e uns chocantes 20% de HR! Tudo a secar a olhos vistos


----------



## jamestorm (26 Mar 2019 às 16:54)

26ºC por aqui de máxima!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2019 às 17:35)

Dia muito agradável apesar de nublado, o vento enfraqueceu um pouco em comparação a de manhã, mas pode ser devido a estar dentro da malha urbana. Algum cheiro a incêndio, não sei se será do de Oliveira de Azeméis. 22.2ºC no Auriol.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2019 às 17:45)

A8 , subida de Loures





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2019 às 18:55)

Gradil / Mafra

20,4 Km/h
40%
Calma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2019 às 19:17)

O vento não deixou subir muito a temperatura, *24,4ºC* de máxima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2019 às 20:33)

Mais um dia de monotonia meteorológica.  Um dia quente, seco, empoeirado e com vento. Este tempo não é nada bom para a seca nem para os incêndios. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 25,0°C
Mín: 13,3°C
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h NE

Corroios
Máx: 24,1°C
Mín: 14,1°C

Agora estão 16,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2019 às 22:22)

Noite segue amena. 17.6°C. Vento fraco de NE. 

Extremos do dia: 
20.9°C
13,4°C


----------



## remember (26 Mar 2019 às 23:08)

Boas, 

Máxima mais baixa, devido ao vento mais persistente e às nuvens altas, mas mesmo assim máxima de 24.3°C e mínima de 15.1°C.

Destaque para a humidade baixa, com máximo de 42% e mínimo de 31%. E continua com 21°C, 33% de HR e vento fraco de Norte, 6 km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2019 às 14:51)

Boa tarde 

Secura alastra.
21,5°C
28%
Leste ~10 Km/h

Alguém com pouca inteligência achou que este era o momento adequado para podar árvores urbanas, desfazendo sombras e deitando ninhos abaixo. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (27 Mar 2019 às 15:58)

Boa tarde, que dias completos de verão, no Dia 25 foi aos 26.1ºC, ontem aos 24.8ºC  e hoje aos 24.6ºC, isto está muito mau mesmo, já se notam os campos a secar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mar 2019 às 16:46)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje, como o previsto, houve uma pequena descida das temperaturas, mas não foi nada de especial. A temperatura máxima até agora foi próxima de 25°C. Infelizmente, os dados são aproximados, pois o Wunderground está uma bosta! Sabem de outro sistema operativo onde eu possa pôr a minha estação meteorológica? Seria útil. 

O que também está uma porcaria é a previsão para os próximos dias. O ECMWF não prevê sequer 0,1 mm até 6 de abril e o GFS prevê entre 5 a 6 mm até 4 de abril. Chuva nos próximos dias só na serra de Monchique e do Caldeirão.


----------



## Geopower (27 Mar 2019 às 17:01)

Dia de céu limpo na costa oeste.
Temperatura maxima de 21.6°C.
Neste momento 19.3°C.
Vento fraco de Leste.
Mar quase sem ondas. Panorâmica para N:


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2019 às 19:59)

Hoje o dia foi bem ventoso, mas mesmo assim durante a tarde ainda aqueceu bem.
Este ano com as temperatura mais elevadas, a "bicharada", anda toda já á solta, são as melgas que já não me deixam dormir, durante o dia, já se ve "nuvens" de mosquitos a pairar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mar 2019 às 23:04)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia de céu limpo e de calor, embora tenha estado um pouco mais frio que ontem.
A máxima rondou os 25°C na Charneca e a mínima os 12/13°C, que faz envergonhar muitos dias de início de verão. Como eu já tinha dito, mais vale nem pôr os valores do Wunderground, visto estes estarem aproximados.

Em Corroios, os dados que tenho são estes:
- Máx: 24,1°C
- Mín: 13,2°C

Neste momento estão 15°C e céu limpo.


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2019 às 23:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mais um dia de céu limpo e de calor, embora tenha estado um pouco mais frio que ontem.
> A máxima rondou os 25°C na Charneca e a mínima os 12/13°C, que faz envergonhar muitos dias de início de verão. Como eu já tinha dito, mais vale nem pôr os valores do Wunderground, visto estes estarem aproximados.
> 
> ...


Boa noite,

Mais um dia de primavera, hoje com uma mínima mais baixa de 13.4°C e máxima de 24°C.

Hoje, com o vento de NO e mais fraco a temperatura desce bem, com 16.3°C e 38% de HR.


Podes ver os dados da tua estação no pc!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2019 às 15:17)

Boa tarde 

Leste até 20 Km/h
30 %
21,5°
Céu azul, uns farrapos de estratocumulus no horizonte.

O gretamento do solo alarga-se.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Mar 2019 às 16:03)

Boa tarde, mais do mesmo, céu limpo vento moderado de leste e 23.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mar 2019 às 19:21)

Mais um dia de sol, céu com alguma poeira. 

Mínima foi baixa:* 6,4ºC*
Máxima:* 22,7ºC*


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2019 às 19:24)

Boa Tarde

Continuamos com mais do mesmo: sol, calor, lestada e humidade baixa...
Os próximos dias serão uma grande incógnita, tanto poderá chover como pode nem sequer cair um pingo... mas vamos pelo lado otimista 

*Terça-feira, dia 26: 
*
Mínima: *10,4ºC*
Máxima: *24,3ºC *
*
Quarta-feira, dia 27: 
*
Mínima: *11,0ºC *
Máxima: *22,9ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *8,8ºC *
Máxima: *22,6ºC *

T. Atual: *20,4ºC *
HR: 21% 
Vento: E / 5,4 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2019 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Leste até 20 Km/h
> 30 %
> ...



É verdade, se já temos os solos com este grau de secura ao final de março, quanto não terá de chover só para voltar a hidratar o solo, e abastecer minimamente os lençóis freáticos.
Os meu dois poço, e estão eles num vale, continuam a baixar o nível da água diariamente, cerca de 20 a 25 cm, e estão ao nível de maio ou junho.
Hoje foi mais um dia, igual a tantos outros, que até já enjoa, calor, e vento para variar, é mesmo para secar tudo até á última gota.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2019 às 21:36)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo e algumas nuvens de trovoada ao longe. A mesma monotonia de sempre! 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,6ºC
Mín: 9,6ºC
Rajada máxima: 17,6 km/h NE
IUM máx: 5

Corroios
Máx: 23,7ºC
Mín: 10,9ºC 

Agora estão 13,5ºC e céu limpo. O Wunderground continua a dar imensos erros e, desta vez, a minha estação nem aparece no portal. Mas que tristeza.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Secura alastra.
> 21,5°C
> ...


Nem os pinheiros escapam...  
Infelizmente não é só por aí... quando estive em Samora no Natal reparei que as plátanos do jardim do coreto, no centro, não tinham sido "podados", achei que este ano iriam escapar, fiquei contente... no passado fim-de-semana tive um "reality-check", todos cortadinhos, há coisa de dias segundo a minha irmã... com este calor... agora querem sombra e nem uma folha à vista  cambada de...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2019 às 23:01)

Deixo então algumas fotos do poente do passado sábado, já com tonalidades bem laranja, dignas de uma tarde de verão... A som da bicharada toda em amena cavaqueira ainda mais fazia parecer um fim de tarde de agosto do que de março. Estava quente, e os mosquitos voavam em grandes nuvens à minha volta 




Sunset. Samora Correia, 23-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 23-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 23-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 23-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 23-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Depois coloco as fotos dos carvalhais de Alvaiázere


----------



## Geopower (29 Mar 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. Vento moderado de Leste. 11.3°C. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Vista para oeste:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2019 às 13:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixo então algumas fotos do poente do passado sábado, já com tonalidades bem laranja, dignas de uma tarde de verão...



Belíssimas fotos, excelente trabalho de luz, os cavalinhos são lindos!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2019 às 14:12)

Boa tarde 

Algumas mudanças, vento Leste mais fraco, não vai além dos 11 Km/h, por vezes calma ou de SE. 

Do quadrante Sul vêm algumas faixas de Altocumulus, no horizonte SE com tendência a Castellanus. 

21,2°C
28%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2019 às 14:24)

Altocumulus castellanus em desenvolvimento  a SE:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2019 às 19:40)

Boa Tarde

Apesar da lestada ter marcado presença durante grande parte do dia, notou-se uma mudança no tempo a partir do final da tarde, com o vento a rodar para NW e a trazer ar mais húmido e fresco.
Houve alguma nebulosidade convectiva, especialmente durante a tarde e no quadrante Sul... os preparativos da instabilidade que poderemos ter este fim de semana 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *7,3ºC *
Máxima: *22,9ºC *

T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2019 às 22:18)

Lagoa Azul (Sintra), 14,0°C, 55%
Brisa a descer da Serra, até 10 Km/h de N.
Céu limpo. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2019 às 10:58)

E não é que chove! 

Aguaceiro no Parque das Nações.


----------



## Microburst (30 Mar 2019 às 11:19)

É verdade, também caiu um aguaceiro fraco aqui pelo Laranjeiro ainda há pouco deixando o chão todo molhado. Foi curto, mas melhor que nada por ter sido de certa forma inesperado.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2019 às 11:35)

daqui vejo prai para SW céu encoberto um pouco escuro


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 12:46)

Microburst disse:


> É verdade, também caiu um aguaceiro fraco aqui pelo Laranjeiro ainda há pouco deixando o chão todo molhado. Foi curto, mas melhor que nada por ter sido de certa forma inesperado.


Bom dia

Realmente o radar mostrava ecos em movimento de SSE. A nebulosidade é média, vista aqui da Póvoa, não detectei precipitação local.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2019 às 12:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixo então algumas fotos do poente do passado sábado, já com tonalidades bem laranja, dignas de uma tarde de verão... A som da bicharada toda em amena cavaqueira ainda mais fazia parecer um fim de tarde de agosto do que de março. Estava quente, e os mosquitos voavam em grandes nuvens à minha volta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magníficas João,  luz e cor brutal Com completo cheirinho a Verão, mas parece que o Inverno ainda vai voltar outra vez Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 10.30H , deixou um ambiente muito mais agradável 

Previsão GFS até dia 8 de Abril para o " meu" quintal  Será que depois do Março, marçagão... vamos ter Abril,águas mil 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2019 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde

Manhã fresquinha e nublada, como já há algum tempo que não tínhamos 
Até agora não ocorreu qualquer aguaceiro, mas a meio da manhã eram visíveis cortinas de chuva para os lados da Arrábida.
Neste momento surgiram boas abertas e já se avistam bastantes cumulus em formação no quadrante leste.

Mínima de hoje: *8,0ºC *
T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 42% 
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 13:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E não é que chove!
> 
> Aguaceiro no Parque das Nações.





Microburst disse:


> É verdade, também caiu um aguaceiro fraco aqui pelo Laranjeiro ainda há pouco deixando o chão todo molhado. Foi curto, mas melhor que nada por ter sido de certa forma inesperado.



Terão sido estes ecos esporadicamente mais escuros os responsáveis:
















Emoldurar, pela raridade...


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2019 às 14:03)

Mais um dia de céu limpo. 18.4°C. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Vista para norte:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 14:36)

Ponte Vasco da Gama, para Leste
19,2°C a 19,8°C
44%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2019 às 14:39)

Belos desenvolvimentos a leste!
Com um bocadinho de sorte ainda cá chega qualquer coisa


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 14:44)

A12, Leste, muitos Cumulus congestus mas sem grande extensão vertical.
23°C
38%












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 15:15)

Está assim, primaveril, em Palmela 
24"5°C
38%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2019 às 15:41)

Hoje o dia começou com uma grande carga de orvalho, e durante a manhã, apesar de estar sol, permanecendo á sombra durante algum tempo, não era fácil devido ao vento fraco que se fazia sentir.
De notar também que já observam umas grandes formações nebulosas no céu.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 16:14)

Palmela 
Chove pingos grossos!
Vistas Sul e SE








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 16:19)

Trovões a N ! Vários nos ultimos minutos.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2019 às 16:21)

Belas Couves a Leste. Lá para a zona de Pegões deve estar animado. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2019 às 16:45)

De Azeitão é isto que se vê, e já ouvi alguns trovões ao longe! Vento aumentou de intensidade 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 16:48)

Na direcção do eco laranja (que já passou por eco vermelho) e na direcção oposta (WSW).
Continua a chover pingos grossos!
Forte a aumentar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2019 às 17:02)

Aqui ainda nada de chuva, e muito provavelmente vai passar ao lado pela direção que leva! Mas segundo relatos de uma familiar vai chuvendo por Setúbal! Infelizmente não tenho a máquina comigo, vai salvando a coisa o velhinho telemóvel  









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (30 Mar 2019 às 17:06)

Chove por Figueiró dos Vinhos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (30 Mar 2019 às 17:13)

Hoje que não estou Cartaxo é que cai lá uma trovoada...elas (trovoadas) não querem nada comigo. Aqui por Lisboa sempre o mesmo arroz, nada de interessante a assinalar, apenas se vêem as celulas no quadrante leste.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 17:19)

Ainda a chover fraco em Palmela. 
Cruzamento das A2 e A12








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2019 às 17:27)

A tarde segue abafada, e com o céu a ficar bastante escuro, principalmente sobre a zona da Chamusca, como é visivel no radar.
Tenho de plantar as últimas árvores, antes de vir a chuva.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2019 às 17:43)

Estive em Lisboa, no parque das nações, estava muito escuro para o interior, agora pinga na ponte Vasco da gama ao chegar à margem sul, ainda vou parar no montijo


----------



## pmontas (30 Mar 2019 às 17:43)

Colocaram isto numa página de Facebook de Vila Franca de Xira e escreveram que aconteceu às 17h, não vi.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 17:45)

Moita
Já não chove.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (30 Mar 2019 às 17:50)

pmontas disse:


> Colocaram isto numa página de Facebook de Vila Franca de Xira e escreveram que aconteceu às 17h, não vi.


Hmmm...será que foi mesmo um tornado ou um dust devil grande?


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2019 às 17:51)

squidward disse:


> Hmmm...será que foi mesmo um tornado ou um dust devil grande?


Aposto mais na segunda opção.


----------



## pmontas (30 Mar 2019 às 17:59)

squidward disse:


> Hmmm...será que foi mesmo um tornado ou um dust devil grande?



Foi por isso que não disse tornado...  Como não vi, só resolvi partilhar


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2019 às 18:00)

squidward disse:


> Hmmm...será que foi mesmo um tornado ou um dust devil grande?


Dust devil. Bastante frequente em situações destas. No verão passado, registei um idêntico durante uma trovoada por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2019 às 18:03)

Vasco da Gama,  sol com fartura em Lisboa.
Fim da reportagem 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2019 às 18:12)

pmontas disse:


> Colocaram isto numa página de Facebook de Vila Franca de Xira e escreveram que aconteceu às 17h, não vi.





squidward disse:


> Hmmm...será que foi mesmo um tornado ou um dust devil grande?





Tiagolco disse:


> Aposto mais na segunda opção.





joralentejano disse:


> Dust devil. Bastante frequente em situações destas. No verão passado, registei um idêntico durante uma trovoada por aqui.



Difícil avaliar se é dust devil ou um landspout, pois não dá para ver se o funil está ligado à nuvem ou não.

Deixo aqui um excerto sobre os landspouts, o que vai de encontro às condições presentes no local.

_Landspouts most often occur in drier areas with high-based storms and considerable low-level instability. _Fonte_._


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2019 às 18:26)

Por aqui está assim, mas não parece que cá chegue algo...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (30 Mar 2019 às 18:54)

Estava no passeio ribeirinho em Alhandra quando ocorreu, era bem vísivel, de facto é complicado dizer o que era.

Quanto a estar ligado à nuvem posso dizer que à distância a que me encontrava via-se que o funil estava de facto ligado à nuvem.

Até brinquei com quem estava comigo que estava ali um tornado, uma vez que à distancia que estava apenas se via o funil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2019 às 19:05)

Por aqui vejo ao longe as "cordas de água, na zona", do vale do Tejo, e mesmo assim ainda ouve direito a um por do sol, meio escondido por entre a nebulosidade.

Foto retirada do facebook.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2019 às 19:07)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Estava no passeio ribeirinho em Alhandra quando ocorreu, era bem vísivel, de facto é complicado dizer o que era.
> 
> Quanto a estar ligado à nuvem posso dizer que à distância a que me encontrava via-se que o funil estava de facto ligado à nuvem.
> 
> Até brinquei com quem estava comigo que estava ali um tornado, uma vez que à distancia que estava apenas se via o funil.



Então se estava de facto ligado à nuvem, tratou-se de um landspout e não de um dust devil


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2019 às 19:16)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado. 17.3°C. Vento  fraco.
Vista das células do Ribatejo  a E/SE:








Poente a W:


----------



## Microburst (30 Mar 2019 às 20:06)

Relâmpagos difusos a E/SE na última hora.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2019 às 20:43)

cheguei agora a casa, pelo caminho vi relâmpagos a sul/SE, agora também vejo a SE, deve ter caido uns pingos aqui tem um cheiro a humidade, mas não deve ter passado disso, ali no Biscainho (do outro lado do vale do sorraia) a estrada estava molhada deve ter chovido mais um pouco


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2019 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Belíssimas fotos, excelente trabalho de luz, os cavalinhos são lindos!





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Magníficas João,  luz e cor brutal Com completo cheirinho a Verão, mas parece que o Inverno ainda vai voltar outra vez


Obrigado Ricardos  Estava de facto uma luz muito bonita. Os cavalinhos foram uns belos modelos 



pmontas disse:


> Colocaram isto numa página de Facebook de Vila Franca de Xira e escreveram que aconteceu às 17h, não vi.


Escolhi mal o fim-de-semana para ir ao Ribatejo já estou a ver...  Devia ter ido neste


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2019 às 23:25)

Boa noite,

tal como esperado, não se passou nada por aqui!
Máxima de 22.7º C e mínima de 9.6º C, impressionantes 25.8º C desta segunda-feira máxima do ano até agora


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2019 às 23:25)

Boas!
Chove moderado! Tudo bem molhado!
Não estava nada à espera.


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2019 às 23:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Chove moderado! Tudo bem molhado!
> Não estava nada à espera.



O radar mostra qualquer coisa por ai!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2019 às 23:48)

remember disse:


> O radar mostra qualquer coisa por ai!


Limpou completamente o ar. Com as alergias que tenho tido ultimamente este cheiro a terra molhada é ouro!


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 00:03)

Acima de Santarém começa a crescer qualquer coisa de novo


----------



## Tonton (31 Mar 2019 às 00:21)

Curioso, aqui não chove, mas o vento deve estar do lado de Carnaxide (sueste), fui à janela e há um cheiro muito intenso a terra molhada!!!


----------



## bandevelugo (31 Mar 2019 às 02:01)

Hoje esteve um fim de tarde interessante no Ribatejo, com algumas trovoadas _light_ e a característica sensação do _tempo a mudar_...

(Reserva do Boquilobo)


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 08:25)

Bom dia!
O que se quer é acordar mais vezes com este céu: 





(Foto tirada com o telemóvel, pelo que a qualidade não é a melhor)
As cortinas de chuva que se vêem à esquerda são os ecos que estão sobre Cascais/Sintra.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Mar 2019 às 09:02)

*Bela foto @Tiagolco *Parece que está a chover em Sintra então...alguém confirma se chove bem em Leiria? Segundo o radar chove por lá neste momento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2019 às 10:18)

Para umas 9h15 utc até já está bem quente...

Céu nublado


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2019 às 12:49)

Bom dia

Ontem andaram algumas células pelas redondezas, mas aqui apenas pingou dispersamente, não molhou o chão. Para os lados de Pegões/Canha é que deve ter chovido algo mais decente.
Veremos como corre hoje... 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *8,0ºC *
Máxima: *21,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,1ºC *
T. Atual: *18,7ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:36)

por aqui está assim, deixa lá ver o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:41)

Célula de pequenas dimensões mas muito potente próximo de Gouveia





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2019 às 13:44)

pmontas disse:


> Colocaram isto numa página de Facebook de Vila Franca de Xira e escreveram que aconteceu às 17h, não vi.


Excelente registo  Obrigado pela partilha.

Estes remoinhos de vento costumam ser frequentes nesta altura do ano, nomeadamente em eventos de trovoadas.
Aparenta ser um dust devil, mas já houve quem dissesse que era um landspout.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 13:45)

Avisto boas torres convectivas a formarem-se a sudeste, provavelmente na zona de Vendas Novas, onde o radar do IPMA já detecta qualquer coisa.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:48)

Celula a formar-se nos flancos das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, em Porto de Mós





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:50)

Boa tarde a todos. Começou a trovejar... 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.
Há pouco na direção SE


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:03)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 14:04)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Há pouco na direção SE



Eram essas formações a que me referia no post anterior. No entanto, parece que já se esfumaram.


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:05)

Sim Duarte, já se esfumaram,mas estão outras em formação.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:10)

aqui começa a pipocar, vamos ver se tenho sorte


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Começou a trovejar...
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


Pois não admira está um eco laranja aqui por cima... está escuro mas até agora não choveu.


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:13)

para NE.


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2019 às 14:25)

Muitas torres em formação no quadrante leste.
Parece que já surgiu qualquer coisa ali para os lados de Pegões/Vendas Novas.

T. Atual: *20,0ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:32)

e mais umas....na direção de SE


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:33)

e NE,


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2019 às 14:37)

meko60 disse:


> e mais umas....na direção de SE


Aquela mancha branca ao longe por debaixo da nuvem, deve ser a bigorna das células que estão no sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:37)

Aqui este inicio de tarde começou com céu nublado, mas agora está um sente-se um calor, e bastante abafado devido ás trovoadas.
Já se ouve trovejar precisamente do mesmo local de ontem, na zona do vale do Tejo, já com eco amarelo, e o cenário também não é muito diferente sobre as zonas da Serra D'Aire, estando eu literalmente no meio, das trovoadas.


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:42)

Agora vou almoçar


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 14:46)

há um para o lado de Marinhais, mas está bocado frouxo


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

Célula com eco amarelo e laranja a oeste da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, já bem visivel e audível em Alfeizerão!
Tá a roncar bastante!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (31 Mar 2019 às 15:03)

Forte trovoada a oeste de São Martinho do Porto. Ouvem-se vários trovões e está bem escuro, provavelmente para os lados de Alcobaça.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 15:07)

Boa tarde 

CREL Loures, Caneças 















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (31 Mar 2019 às 15:07)

jamestorm disse:


> Forte trovoada *a oeste* de São Martinho do Porto. Ouvem-se vários trovões e está bem escuro, provavelmente para os lados de Alcobaça.



Será antes a leste, calculo??


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:14)

o tal aguaceiro está meio meh, não passa de verde no radar:






para este,Couço, e para norte, Santarém, é que está mais interessante


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Mar 2019 às 15:16)

Finalmente chuva, chove com alegria e muita trovoada á mistura


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 15:18)

A16 Meleças








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (31 Mar 2019 às 15:31)

Aqui por enquanto só chuva ainda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:36)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Geopower (31 Mar 2019 às 15:39)

Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 17.6°C.Vento moderado de NW. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros. 2 células a NE-E: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vista para NW (praia Formosa):


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:42)

Continua a chover moderado... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:44)

as minhas atenções viram se para norte agora, vindo de norte tenho mais esperanças


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua a chover moderado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por aqui a única coisa que pinga é o suor, a chuva nem ve-la, mais uma vez aí a proximidade entre o mar e serra a dar um verdadeiro contributo.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:49)

ouvi trovão agora!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui a única coisa que pinga é o suor, a chuva nem ve-la, mais uma vez aí a proximidade entre o mar e serra a dar um verdadeiro contributo.


Ainda chega aí... como isto se está a pôr...


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:50)

De volta.
Para SE a coisa acalmou, as formações mais signifivativas estão na direção NE, para os lados do david 6


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 15:55)

Sintra  vila

19,1°C
60%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:56)

a vir de norte, já ouvi um trovão


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 15:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda chega aí... como isto se está a pôr...



Que deus te oiça e a chuva também, pois tenho aqui mais de 50 árvores de fruto plantadas desta semana que irão agradecer e muito.


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:00)

NE :


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:00)

alta estoiro agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que deus te oiça e a chuva também, pois tenho aqui mais de 50 árvores de fruto plantadas desta semana que irão agradecer e muito.


A chuva aqui já parou mas ainda está escuro... pode ser que volte.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:09)

antes de ir apanhar a roupa estava assim, agora ainda está mais perto e mais escuro, com estoiros muito frequentes!!!  desejei me sorte


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:13)

sempre com  só falta a chuva, já caiu uns pingos, olhando para o radar está mesmo encostadinho, espero que não morra na praia


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:18)

ultima actualização do radar meteu me a morrer na praia..... ganhou mais força para o lado de coruche, estou para ver no meio disto tudo e não chove nada


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:23)

Chuva e sol, trovões a cada segundo


----------



## Tufao André (31 Mar 2019 às 16:26)

Boas malta! 
Por tudo calmo por agora, muito sol e algum calor, vento fraco e vão crescendo alguns cumulus a norte... Muita actividade visivel nos quadrantes NE e E


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:27)

********* ca susto neste estoiro agora , até mandei palavrão


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:28)

a chover e assim


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:33)

radar agora aqui (sou o ponto preto):


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 16:37)

Sintra

18,5°C
55%
Brisa W 5 a 10 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:37)

chuva forte!!!  com trovões constantes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 16:37)

Precipitação intensa em Coruche.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação intensa em Coruche.




aqui 5/6km ao lado também chove bem  mas a zona mais intensa do radar está mesmo sob Coruche


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:49)

Já chove outra vez...


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 16:54)

já chove fraco, sei que em Coruche continua a chover bem, a trovoada continua constante


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2019 às 16:58)

Célula com aspecto severo na zona da Mealhada:


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:09)

Começou agora mesmo a cair uns aguaceiros, mas apenas se sentem ao cair no corpo.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 17:16)

Célula de Alenquer a crescer a olhos vistos. São visíveis nuvens pileus muito extensas por cima da célula, mais logo coloco fotos.
Edit: confirma-se a evolução rápida pelo radar. 
@jamestorm como é que está a situação por aí?


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 17:21)

Grande célula vista para ENE de Sintra
Formação de Pileus volumoso.
Para W invasão de ar marítimo e nuvens altas.

67% em subida
16,6°C descendo lentamente
W até 10 Km/h

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:29)

já vai a passar, escuro já mais para sul ainda oiço trovões ainda cai uma chuvita fraca, o sol já tenta espreitar


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:36)

A trovoada está a ganhar força, assim como os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, o cheiro a terra molhada já paira no ar.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:36)

volta chuva mais moderada, enquanto aquela mancha verde atrelada à celula, que já vai a sul, não sai daqui devo manter esta chuvita moderada/ em geral fraca


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 17:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Célula de Alenquer a crescer a olhos vistos. São visíveis nuvens pileus muito extensas por cima da célula, mais logo coloco fotos.
> Edit: confirma-se a evolução rápida pelo radar.
> @jamestorm como é que está a situação por aí?



Daqui também já de vê bastante escuro para esses lados, e já ouvi alguns trovões. Hoje é que eu devia ter ido a Montemor 

Foto com cerca de 20 minutos.




GOPR7342 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## charlie17 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação intensa em Coruche.


Verdade...
fiquei encharcado quando fui à rua apanhar a roupa, a luz foi abaixo umas 2 vezes e nessa hora, entre as 16h e as 17h acumulei 4mm (agora já vai em 6.3mm mas já só chuvisca). No decorrer da trovoada, a rajada máxima foi logo no início, com 45km/h. A temperatura deu um drop de quase 10ºC em 1 hora!

Pelo que vejo no radar, os lados de VF de Xira/Arruda estão a levar com umas boas trovoadas...

Agora 14.3ºC


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 17:45)

Boa tarde, já se ouvem umas bombas, por aqui hehe vamos lá ver... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 17:45)

Relato de granizo forte e trovoada em Alverca. Mais logo ponho aqui imagens.
Penso que é esta célula 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:46)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde, já se ouvem umas bombas, por aqui hehe vamos lá ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos ver se chega algo aqui


----------



## AndréGM22 (31 Mar 2019 às 17:53)

Trovoada impressionante, troveja sem parar para aí à meia hora. 

Só pecou por ser de dia, de noite tinha sido um show! Já deu para matar saudades!!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 17:53)

Belo cumulonimbus a NE. Se fosse de noite já daria para tirar umas fotos aos relâmpagos. 
Por cá, alguma nortada.


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 17:56)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde, já se ouvem umas bombas, por aqui hehe vamos lá ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estive por Fátima hoje e ainda apanhamos chuva até perto de Alenquer, parece que veio atrás, a chuva e a trovoada, vamos lá ver se chove algo de jeito por aqui

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (31 Mar 2019 às 18:02)

StormRic disse:


> Relato de granizo forte e trovoada em Alverca. Mais logo ponho aqui imagens.
> Penso que é esta célula
> 
> 
> ...




Até o jogo do Alverca parou, boa carga de granizo


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:07)

Que rica chuvada, por vezes torrencial, que durou cerca de 45 minutos, e só abrandou agora.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:09)

já parou de chover aqui, tenho *5.5mm
*
agora com este aspecto para Sul:






e para oeste:


----------



## RamalhoMR (31 Mar 2019 às 18:11)

Boas
A reportar desde Benfica (estou de ferias ehehe) .A norte/ noroeste bastante escuro derivado da celula que se abateu por Alverca. Ja ouvi também alguns rugidos mas muito longiquos.
Vento é fraco e esta meio abafado.

Vamos la ver como é que isto se comporta nas proximas horas.


----------



## AJJ (31 Mar 2019 às 18:13)

Eu não sei se estou a alucinar ou se estou a ouvir trovoada continuada forte ao longe. Entrecampos


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 18:19)

Que cheirinho a "homidade" hehe 0.7 mm até agora, melhor que nada

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 18:22)

remember disse:


> Que cheirinho a "homidade" hehe 0.7 mm até agora, melhor que nada
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Está a passar de raspão 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:27)

Driria que choveu uns 5 a 7 mm.
O que para o inicio não está mal, pelo menos já deu para "matar", a sede ás faveiras.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 18:31)

No marco geodésico de Carnaxide para NE, já vi 5 raios:


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:32)

Chove bem na Expo, rajadas intensas de vez em quando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Driria que choveu uns 5 a 7 mm.
> O que para o inicio não está mal, pelo menos já deu para "matar", a sede ás faveiras.


Bem te disse que ainda ia chover aí...


----------



## AJJ (31 Mar 2019 às 18:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chove bem na Expo, rajadas intensas de vez em quando.


Chuva tão perto e aqui em entrecampos ainda nada


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 18:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> No marco geodésico de Carnaxide para NE, já vi 5 raios:


Agora:


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem te disse que ainda ia chover aí...



Pois disseste, fui bem apanhado de surpressa desta vez, não esperava por esta chuvada.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2019 às 18:49)

Em Odivelas chove agora com muita intensidade!


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 18:53)

Vistas de Sintra, Portela, e Algueirao















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:54)

Por aqui não chega nada, nem o som


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 18:59)

Agora no Cacém , primeiros pingos.

Amadora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 19:00)

daqui a chuva não sai  parou há pouco mas a célula fez uma espécie de macha atrás e se há pouco só já tinha um azulinho, agora já tenho um verde sólido


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 19:04)

A minha sorte é a célula estar praticamente estática em Odivelas/Loures senão já tinha apanhado uma molha daquelas:


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2019 às 19:08)

A5 Monsanto, para N.
Amoreiras.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 19:17)

*Na Crel esta tarde, foto da página Meteoalerta, fonte: Filipe Franco*


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 19:21)

Bem retiro o que disse anteriormente, dia de festa






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## JAlves (31 Mar 2019 às 19:35)

david 6 disse:


> *Na Crel esta tarde, foto da página Meteoalerta, fonte: Filipe Franco*



Parece-me a A10, e não a CREL.


----------



## RamalhoMR (31 Mar 2019 às 19:39)

Chove com bastante intensidade por Benfica neste momento.
Trovoada e que parou.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 19:48)

vamos lá ao 2ª round 

a norte e para o interior, respectivamente, já se vê:
PS: ainda pinga/chove fraco da célula da tarde


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 19:57)

Bem que dia...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (31 Mar 2019 às 20:01)

Dia termina sem chuva mas com céu nublado . Vento fraco de NE. 17.2°C. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Poente a oeste:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 20:01)

Acabei por conseguir ir até Montemor. Cheguei lá instantes antes de começar o dilúvio.

Pensei que a célula passasse mais ao lado e aí conseguiria registar alguma coisa de jeito, mas esteve sempre a chover e estando eu no sítio mais alto de um raio de alguns km, não ia arriscar estar ali exposto e ainda ia desta para melhor  Fiquei abrigado numa pequena construção que há no local.

Apenas a registar algo que nunca tinha presenciado. A última descarga eléctrica, a mais próxima de todas, no momento do relâmpago ouvi um pequeno ruído. O curioso é que o trovão não foi instantâneo, talvez 1s depois. Mas esse tal ruído fez-me lembrar este vídeo em Corroios onde no momento do relâmpago ouve-se precisamente o mesmo ruído. Infelizmente esse vídeo já não está no youtube, mas os membros mais antigos talvez se lembrem. Foi em Abril de 2011.

De regresso a casa, estradas cheias de lençóis de água, rotundas com apenas 1 faixa transitável... Enfim, muita água tem caído nestas últimas 2h aqui na região.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 20:09)

Trovão!


----------



## jamestorm (31 Mar 2019 às 20:10)

ooh claro que é a Leste, peço desculpa. não sei de onde saiu isto Sorry 
Forte trovoada a oeste de São Martinho do Porto. Ouvem-se vários trovões e está bem escuro, provavelmente para os lados de Alcobaça. 


Tonton disse:


> Será antes a leste, calculo??


----------



## fhff (31 Mar 2019 às 20:15)

Aqui pelo alto concelho de Alenquer, apenas umas pingas grossas. Mas a vista, por volta das 18H00 para os lados de Arruda e Vila Franca era de um negrume intenso e pude ver actividade eléctrica intensa. Nada chegou aqui, felizmente. Uma granizada, como a das fotos, nesta zona vinhateira, com as vinhas já abrolhadas, seria terrível....


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 20:19)

relâmpago a NE


----------



## Tonton (31 Mar 2019 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> Agora no Cacém , primeiros pingos.
> 
> Amadora.
> 
> ...



Aqui por Massamá, mais uma vez e até agora, embora haja um cheiro intenso a terra molhada, não passou de uns pingos grossos, que nem deram para molhar o chão...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 20:49)

Bom, parece que os próximos dias vão ser _fotograficamente_ produtivos (esperemos nós) então vou descarregando mais fotos de hoje. 
Todas tiradas com o telemóvel:


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 20:58)

chove moderado de novo


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2019 às 21:23)

Pela Expo ainda caem pingas grossas, choveu bem pelo final do dia.

Finalmente o tempo a mudar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 21:52)

Deixo aqui fotos de quando cheguei a Montemor.

Como se pode ver, o dilúvio lá em baixo era grande. E rapidamente chegou até mim. Só tive tempo de captar estas fotos e de meter a gopro a gravar em cima de um tripé e ir abrigar-me. A gopro não ficou encaixada no tripé, e poucos minutos depois, com a força do vento, caiu. A pressa de sair de casa fez com que me esquece-se dele. Só dei pela queda meia-hora depois, quando saí do abrigo e fui verificar. Ainda tenho de ir ver se captou alguma coisa, mas duvido.

Cá estão as fotos iniciais.




IMG_2730-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




IMG_2733-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




GOPR7344-2 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




GOPR7345-2 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




IMG_2739-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




IMG_2742-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

Nota: se as fotografias tiverem cor a menos ou a mais é porque as editei num ecrã que mostra as cores muito mais intensamente do que no ecrã que uso no dia-a-dia.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2019 às 22:38)

chuva continua em geral fraca agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2019 às 22:46)

[mensagem com bastantes palavras, aconselhando-se prudência]
Boa noite, 

Não consegui visitar o fórum nos últimos dias por questões pessoais, mas finalmente consegui vir aqui! 

Sexta e sábado foram dias muito parecidos com os anteriores. A máxima na sexta rondou os 24°C e a mínima os 11°C. Mais uma vez, por causa da porcaria do Wunderground, os dados não foram aproximados.  
Em Corroios os dados de sexta foram os seguintes: 
- Máx: 24,1°C
- Mín: 11,6°C

No sábado, a máxima rondou os 22°C e a mínima os 10°C. Ainda houve um aguaceiro que passou de raspão, mas não acumulou nada.  Em Corroios pingou, mas também não deve ter acumulado lá grande coisa. Os dados de Corroios são os seguintes:
- Máx: 23,3°C 
- Mín: 11,3°C

Já este domingo foi um dia bastante diferente. Pela Charneca não choveu nada, apesar da ameaça de uma célula às 20:00, que passou a alguma distância, sendo que os seus trovões se ouviam bem, no entanto, eu tive a sorte de percorrer a A1 no momento em que caiu a queda de granizo às 17:00. Tive que fugir pela Ponte da Lezíria e depois pela N118, pois estava o trânsito parado a partir de Castanheira do Ribatejo durante alguns quilómetros. É por esta razão que gosto de viver na Margem Sul, para poder escapar facilmente a estas eventualidades. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 20,4°C 
Mín: 12,0°C 
Prec: 0 mm
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h OSO 

Corroios 
Máx: 21,8°C 
Mín: 12,3°C 

Agora estão 15,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mar 2019 às 22:58)

Boa noite pessoal,

Hoje não pude acompanhar o seguimento " in loco" , chegado a casa também vejo que aquilo que choveu por aqui nem acumlou , mas sente.se bem o ar bem mais limpo , e as saudades que já tinha do cheirinho a terra molhada!  Pode ser que amanhã , chegue alguma coisa ao meu "quintal"  Finalmente uma mudança na sinóptica do que vínhamos a ter ultimamente  Magníficos registos pessoal , amanhã continua a festa .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 23:04)

Deixo aqui mais umas fotografias. Agora vou rever a gravação e compilar alguma coisa de jeito que tenha apanhado.




IMG_2756-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




IMG_2759-HDR by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




IMG_2762 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr




IMG_2764 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2019 às 23:11)

Bem bom hehe para o que era esperado!






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 23:50)

Por aqui está a começar a chover outra vez. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite!
O céu está cheio de virga. Não choveu mais.
Amanhã perspetiva-se um dia bastante instável aqui para a Estremadura, vamos ver.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2019 às 23:58)

Parece que no meio de tanto azar, ainda tive uma pontinha de sorte... Consegui captar a DEA que falei alguns posts atrás.

Aqui fica a compilação daquilo que se aproveitou. Deixei ficar o momento da queda  No último clip está a descarga que falava e é bem audível o tal ruído que mencionei no momento exacto do raio.

Pena a gopro ter caído, pena as gotas distorcerem a imagem toda, pena o barulho da chuva estragar o som todo e fazer com que não se aproveite quase nenhum trovão... Sabor agridoce neste final de dia. A tarde proporcionou um bom espectáculo, mas teve muitas condicionantes. Uma espada de dois gumes.


Prints de vídeo:


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Abr 2019 às 00:07)

Boa noite, incrível tarde pelo bairro da areia, nunca pensei, mas por volta das 16h apanhei uma valente trovoada com muitos aparato eléctrico ainda durou bastante tempo, belos estrondos que fez, só essa trovoada acumulou 10.6mm, depois foram surgindo mais alguns aguaceiros que fizeram um total de 18mm hoje muito muito bom, mas mais para este no Couço apenas caiu 2.8mm


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 00:10)

subiu para *7.8mm* o acumulado do dia
agora já dentro do dia 1, Abril começa  com a chuva fraca persistente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 00:27)

E por fim, deixo o último raio a 15% da velocidade


----------



## Tonton (1 Abr 2019 às 00:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No último clip está a descarga que falava e é bem audível o tal ruído que mencionei no momento exacto do raio.



Reportagem excelente, parabéns! 
Acho que os pormenores técnicos, a queda, etc., não tiram valor nenhum!

O tal ruído só me parece interferência electro-magnética instantânea provocada pela descarga!


----------



## jamestorm (1 Abr 2019 às 00:54)

Supostamente segundo o radar estaria a chover aqui, mas pra já nada...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 00:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Supostamente segundo o radar estaria a chover aqui, mas pra já nada...


É só virga neste monento que o radar mostra 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 01:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É só virga neste monento que o radar mostra
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



aqui tem chovido em geral fraco a noite toda, persistente, nem tudo é virga


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2019 às 01:50)

Chuva fraca com pingas grossas há alguns minutos por aqui!  Já deu para molhar a estrada novamente... 
Infelizmente não passei a tarde aqui na zona, estive na margem sul onde não houve nada, mas os meus pais relataram um final de tarde de chuva intensa e forte trovoada vinda das células a norte! Pena não ter assistido ao espectáculo, mas pode ser que esta 2f se repita o cenário. Vamos ver..


----------



## Geopower (1 Abr 2019 às 07:15)

Madrugada foi de  chuva. Neste momento céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 14.3°C.


----------



## remember (1 Abr 2019 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

Primeiro de Abril a começar cinzento e com chuva, durante a madrugada já acumulou 1.2 mm, vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia

Passei o outono e inverno sem me constipar e agora... Lol 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------

